# 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009



## noworkteam (8. September 2008)

Der Kutter ist reserviert, einige Plätze schon vergeben....

genauere Informationen folgen die Tage..

Eckdaten: 
- 2 Tage unterwegs
- max 12 Angler
- Angeln bis der Krampf kommt (bzw. Akku der E-Rolle ausgelutscht ist)
- 1 Tag Tiefsee
- 1 Tag Kabeljau / Köhler / Steinbeiser-Jagd
- Kosten zwischen 280 - 300 €
- Naturköder inklusive

Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam
2. Noworkteam´s Kollege
3. Stefan Witteborg
4. Stefan Witteborg´s Kollege
5. BSZocher
6. Gerihecht
7. Gerihecht´s Kollege
8. Sputnik
9. Sputnik´s Kollege
10.Dorschfutzi
11.Schwedenfahrer08
12.


*Gruß*


*Noworkteam*


----------



## BSZocher (8. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin!
Da ich ja im September gut fangen werde, bei schönstem Wetter, mit ner tollen Truppe bitte ich um Reservierung eines Platzes für meinereiner.


----------



## noworkteam (8. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

*Auch zu diesem Termin sichert sich BSZocher die erste Reservierung...*

*Respekt....*


Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## gerihecht (8. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin aus Hamburg  also wir würden im Sommer auch gerne dabei sein.Bitte zwei Plätze für gerihecht reserwieren. Wir freuen uns schon in zwei Wochen bei Sonne und Windstärke 2 auf See zu sein .Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## noworkteam (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Zweimal das Tiefsee-Menüe für Gerihecht, ist notiert...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

dann möchte ich mir auch gleich mal 2 Plätze reservieren, denn ratz fatz ist alles wech .................#6


----------



## noworkteam (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Eingetragen und zwei Plätze für Euch reserviert.

Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> *Auch zu diesem Termin sichert sich BSZocher die erste Reservierung...*
> 
> *Respekt....*
> 
> ...



Meine Frau hat es kopfschüttelnd tituliert mit einem

"Chronisch Angelkrank"

und somit genehmigt, Freigabe erteilt aber leider die zweite Tour zur "Suchtprävention" gestrichen...........


----------



## Dorschfutzi (10. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Jan,

ich komme auch mit, meine E-Rolle fängt sonnst zu rosten an.

Endlich mal wieder richtig Angeln.   :vik:


Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (10. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hee Leute und mich wollt Ihr wohl zu Hause lassen Wa???
Dat Jeht net.
Bin im September auch dabei, also nehmt mich bitte mit.
Wollen doch gemeinsam Driften.|wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (10. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Hee Leute und mich wollt Ihr wohl zu Hause lassen Wa???
> Dat Jeht net.
> Bin im September auch dabei, also nehmt mich bitte mit.
> Wollen doch gemeinsam Driften.|wavey:


 
Nun biste auch hier dabei !!!

gruß

noworkteam


----------



## zanderman111 (25. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Ich will auch wieder mit :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. November 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

*
    Hiermit sage ich die Angeltour vom 8.6.-9.6.09 wegen unzuverlässigkeit von
Noworkteam ab. 

Dorschfutzi
*


----------



## BSZocher (14. November 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Ja wie jetzt?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. November 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...ist doch egal...
...wir haben genug Anfragen...
...es gibt auch Menschen die Arbeiten...
...und manche auch etwas mehr...
...komischerweise erreiche ich den Jan immer sofort...

...im Moment sind aber 3 Wochen Urlaub angesagt...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (14. November 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Also ich kann das auch nicht so stehen lassen !!!
Habe mit Jan ( Nowork ) auch schon einige zusammen gemacht, und was ich dazu sagen kann, was er angekurbelt hatte, hatte auch immer stattgefunden. Auch wenn er sich mal nicht meldet, er arbeitet halt viel außer Haus, auch für mehrere Tage oder Wochen, und hat dann nicht immer einen PC dabei !!!!

Also ich bin auf jeden fall dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    #6


----------



## Dorschfutzi (15. November 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ist doch egal...
> ...wir haben genug Anfragen...
> ...es gibt auch Menschen die Arbeiten...
> ...und manche auch etwas mehr...
> ...




Ich habe Jan öfters angerufen, er hat mir immer zugesichert das er zurück ruft und nichts ist geschehen. #q

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. November 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...dann bleib zuhause...
...da du ja sicher weißt, das ich die Organisation genauso wie Jan betreue hättest Du dich ja auch bei mir melden können...

...aber solche Meckerköpfe brauchen wir nicht...
...schon gar nicht 2 Tage lang...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. November 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Stefan da gebe ich dir Recht und wenn ich denke noch 7 Monate Zeit, und schon Beschwert man sich, obwohl noch ewig Zeit bis dahin ist, also ich mache mir keine Sorgen, war ja schon einige male mit Euch beiden wech zum Angeln, und immer zufrieden !!!!!!!!  #6


----------



## BSZocher (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> ...und wenn ich denke noch 7 Monate Zeit, ......



132 Tage |bigeyes

PANIK!!!!!


WO nur WO bekomme ich noch Schnur...... und Haken..... Tasche packen...... Oh man ich darf Tanken nicht vergessen... soviel zu tun....

UND die FRAGE aller FRAGEN:

@Stefan: WANN putzen wir uns die Zähne? :q

Jungs ich hab grad mal über den Jahresplan geschaut...
nee watt freu ich mir schon jetzt wieder..... #h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin moin,

ja ganz bald schon geht es los...

Da Dorschfutzi ja nicht mitkommt hat sich *Bootsmann HH* den Platz gesichert!
Das wird ein Spaß!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## noworkteam (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> @Stefan: WANN putzen wir uns die Zähne?


 
Welche Zähne ???

offtopic: Ich war 11/2008 im Urlaub,..,nur mal so nebenbei....

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (24. März 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin!
Nicht mehr ssssooooo lang hin, dass ja schon fast ein Wetterbericht abzurufen ist |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. März 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...ja da hast du recht, lang hin ist es nicht mehr...
...aber ich werde Ende Mai erst mal noch in Norwegen sein...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (24. März 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Jungs,
ich freue mich Euch goilen Angler alle wieder zu sehen und gemeinsam die Ruten zu schwingen, mit DICKEN Fischen dran..
Bin auch schon janz heisssssss.
Zähle die zähen Tage auch schon.
Deshalb fahre ich auch am Samstag zum Angeln nach Dänemark
zum vorglühen. grins :m#6


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. März 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Servus All,

ich bin auch schon heiß wie Nachbars Lumpi, habe schon lange keine Angel mehr in der Hand gehabt !!!

Und meine Gefriertruhe ist auch schon wieder leer !!!   #6

Diesmal geht es ans eingemachte, habe schon ordentlich Blei gekauft, diesmal muß ich hoffentlich nix mehr beim Kapitän kaufen, obwohl die Bleie ja noch nicht mal Teuer waren !!!

Freue mich schon wieder Euch alle zu sehen !!!!

Grüße aus Frankfurt   |wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (25. März 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> .
> ...aber ich werde Ende Mai erst mal noch in Norwegen sein...



Bin Ende April/Anfang Mai auch 14 Tage in Norwegen....
Geräte für's "Riff" testen |bigeyes:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...ein Platz ist definitiv noch *frei*.....


----------



## noworkteam (6. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Stefan..

Alles Notwendige und Angeforderte von mir angekommen??#h
#6

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

JEP!

Bootsmann HH, BSZOCHER und NOWORKTEAM haben die Zahlung getätigt!

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Gerihecht hat die reservierten Plätze duch Bezahlung von 612 Euro bestätigt!


----------



## Katzenfuchs (8. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo alle zusammen .

der sputnik hat mich auf den letzten platz der angeltour aufmerksam gemacht und wollte mir den reservieren , freue mich schon drauf

Grüße aus Würzburg|bla:


----------



## BSZocher (9. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin!
Na da ist der Kahn ja wieder voll :m


----------



## noworkteam (9. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Na da ist der Kahn ja wieder voll :m


 
ich würde es mit komplett besetzt bezeichnen, ...:m

prost und gruß


noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

@katzenfuchs: Sorry aber hatte eine PN von Livio vorliegen! Er hat sich den Platz schon gesichert! 

@Livio: Herzlich Willkommen!

@all: Wir haben ja immer mit 11 Mann geangelt, Kahn ist für 12 zugelassen und ausgelegt! Was sagt Ihr? Sollen wir noch einen 12ten Mann mitnehmen? Frage wegen dem Platzangebot!!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Also, ich denke mal schon, war das letzte mal doch noch genügend Platz. Und wird es denn dann nicht auch für uns alle ein wenig billiger, da der Preis dann durch 12 und nicht durch 11 geteilt wird ?? !!

Stefan wie sieht es diesmal wieder mit den Getränken und Essen aus, so wie das letzte mal ??? der Kapitän macht wieder was, oder sollen wir alle was mit bringen !!??

Also ich bin für einen dafür, für mich sind 12 Mann OK  -  Aber stimmt Ihr mal ab.


----------



## SteinbitIII (9. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hi Jungs!
Geht mich ja nicht so viel an, aber ich würd es wohl an Eurer Stelle bei 11 Mann belassen....war ja auch mal mit dem Schiff los, also meiner Meinung nach sind 12 zu viel...wir waren damals 10, das war o.k.....11 geht auch aber dann wirds eng....hätte bisschen Angst weil da ja nun echt auch Granaten gefangen werden....aber Stefan weißt das ja auch am besten einzuschätzen, sollte nur nen Tip meinerseits sein.....ansonsten schon mal dickes Petri für die Tour und laue Puste|wavey:


----------



## Livio (9. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @Livio: Herzlich Willkommen!


 
Mahlzeit zusammen,

es ist mir eine Ehre bei Euch teilnehmen zu dürfen... #h


----------



## gerihecht (9. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin aus Hamburg ich glaube das 11 Mann reichen.Es könnte sonst eng werden.Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

naja also ich denke Platz war genug da, haben ja alle nur auf der einen Seite gesatnden und geangelt, und die andere Seite vom Boot war leer, und da hatte der Kapitän alleine geangelt, und auch gut gefangen.

Ich denke 1er mehr, macht den Braten auch nicht fett, aber ich habe das nicht zu entscheiden, die Kosten wären weniger, und aus Frankfurt kommend haben wir ja auch einen längeren Weg, und mein Kumpel kommt sogar noch aus Richtung Saarbrücken.

Aber wie gesagt ich muß es nicht entscheiden !!!!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (10. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin!

Mit 12 Leutchen hätte ich - und auch die Hamburger Fraktion - doch ein Problem...

Wenn ich Geld sparen will, dann würde ich nicht fahren! Mir wären auch 10 Leute noch lieber als 11... 

Wer soll denn bitte bei 80 m bis 120 m Naturköderangeln auf der Andrift fischen??? Der Kap. hatte nur ab und zu seine Rute dort reingehalten und selbst das gab Tüddel!!!

Sorry - für mich ist 11 die Obergrenze bei mehr sind wir raus!!! 

Wir hatten doch vergangenes Jahr eine Warteliste - falls einer von 11 verhindert ist - rückt einer nach... Wollen wir das nicht genauso machen?

Allen schöne ostern und Grüße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## noworkteam (10. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Guten Morgen,

Bootsmann hat Recht und völlig schlüssig argumentiert.

Die Fahrt war mit 11 geplant jeder hat für Platz bei 11 Anglern bezahlt und jeder bekommt das, was angeboten wurde.

Wir fahren mit 11 und fertig. Zudem ist die Mehrheit dieser Meinung, also eine klare demokratische Entscheidung ..

Und auf Bootsmann möchten wir nun wahrlich nicht verzichten.

gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...also ist der Kahn voll...
...wollte Euch aber abstimmen lassen, denn jede Meinung zählt...

@katzenfuchs: sicher dir doch einen Platz im August...

WÜNSCHE EUCH FROHE OSTERTAGE

Gruß Stefan


----------



## BSZocher (10. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...also ist der Kahn voll...




Mein Reden |rolleyes

11 sind genug so seh ich das auch.
Hab auch keine Lust auf Ringelpitz mit Anfassen.

@all: Das mit Essen und Trinken sollte wieder der Kapitän machen.
Ich fand das wohl letztes Mal gut und genug für alle.
Evtl. 1 Palette mehr Limonade.... denn wir werden ja sowas von gutes Wetter haben.... :m


----------



## noworkteam (11. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> @all: Das mit Essen und Trinken sollte wieder der Kapitän machen.
> Ich fand das wohl letztes Mal gut und genug für alle.
> Evtl. 1 Palette mehr Limonade.... denn wir werden ja sowas von gutes Wetter haben.... :m


 
Was gab es denn letztes Mal, ich kann mich, nachdem ich nach der Rückkehr wieder aufgewacht bin nicht mehr an das Essen erinnern...
nur noch an Kartoffel Pü mit irgendetwas braunen dabei,..,ob es geschmeckt hat , klar ...zu dem Zeitpunkt hätte alles geschmeckt..

Limonade: das war Limonade???...Dein Beruf scheint wirklich auf den Geschmack zu schlagen...:m

Wie haben den die Betroffenen nach dem teilweisen techn. Debakel für dieses Jahr aufgerüstet ???..Obwohl war ja schön anzuschauen...

Nicht das uns wieder die Ruten und Rollen um die Ohren fliegen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## BSZocher (12. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin!
Es waren diese Frikadellen (kjödkakker oder so) in Bratensoße mit Kartoffelpüüü. 

Ja das war irgendein nichtalkoholisches Erfrischungsgetränk... hät ich auch gern wieder .... denn von Alk muss ich :v und dann schmeckt dass Essen nicht wie ihr ja wisst  :q


----------



## Sputnik4711 (12. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Stefan, wann fahren wir den eigentlich raus, bzw. wann müssen wir wieder am Boot sein, wieder Montag Morgens ca 01:00 Uhr   #c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...ein Platz ist wieder frei...
...bei Zanderman111 gab es ein Missverständnis, er ist zu der Zeit in Norwegen...
...schade...

@katzenfuchs: Deine Chance!


----------



## BSZocher (20. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Katzenfuchs schrieb:


> .... und wollte mir den reservieren .....



Nun denn ....


----------



## Livio (20. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wie haben den die Betroffenen nach dem teilweisen techn. Debakel für dieses Jahr aufgerüstet ???..Obwohl war ja schön anzuschauen...
> 
> Nicht das uns wieder die Ruten und Rollen um die Ohren fliegen|supergri|supergri|supergri



Mahlzeit,
nachdem ich mich hier ein wenig durchgelesen habe sollte das hier zum Einsatz kommen:

Eine Shakespeare Tiger Rod, 2,10 mtr., einteilig, 30lbs, Made in USA. Sie ist ein ungefischtes ca. 30 Jahre altes Erbstück vom Schwiegervater, sein Traum war es immer mal in Norwegen zu fischen... Dazu hat man mir folgende Multi zukommen lassen: Okuma Solterra SLR-15CS

Ich habe des weiteren in die engere Wahl noch genommen:
Penn Millenium Stand Up, 50lbs, 1,75 mtr.
Penn Special Senator 113H oder Shimano TLD20 oder Penn GTI 330. (in der Reihenfolge...)

Was sagen denn meine erfahrenen Mitfahrer?


----------



## noworkteam (21. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Livio schrieb:


> Eine Shakespeare Tiger Rod, 2,10 mtr., einteilig, 30lbs, Made in USA. Sie ist ein ungefischtes ca. 30 Jahre altes Erbstück vom Schwiegervater,


 
Wauuuu,..,ehrliche Glasfaser ???

ich habe noch eine 25jährige Brandungsrute von Shakespeare im Keller,.., mit der konnte ich damals als Minderjähriger schon über den gesamten Sportplatz (400er Bahn mit Fussballfeld inside) drüberfeuern..die hat ein Gewicht :q:q:q
Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...auf die Tiger Rod würde ich mich nicht verlassen...
...Baujahr 1985, aber von den Dimensionen kannst du sie bestimmt fischen...
...die Okuma kannste fischen...
...Penn Millenium in 1,75 ist ein wenig kurz...
...2,10 oder 2,40 sollte die Rute schon haben wegen der Reling...
...Rolle entweder sie Senator oder die GTI330...
...notfalls gibt es bestimmt noch ein Rute an Board du du fischen kannst...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Katzenfuchs (21. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

hallo alle zusammen,

hört sich gut an , muss aber leider erst das mit dem urlab abklären ,

 melde mich sobald ich bescheid weiß

gruß Erik


----------



## Livio (22. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wauuuu,..,ehrliche Glasfaser ???
> 
> ich habe noch eine 25jährige Brandungsrute von Shakespeare im Keller,.., mit der konnte ich damals als Minderjähriger schon über den gesamten Sportplatz (400er Bahn mit Fussballfeld inside) drüberfeuern..die hat ein Gewicht :q:q:q
> Gruß



Moin,
das ließ mir ja jetzt keine Ruhe, ab in den Keller und die Küchenwaage meiner besseren Hälfte gemopst und siehe da, die Tiger Rod wiegt nur 510 gramm ! 
Ok, gab danach `nen Schlag in Nacken von Madam weil Sie später beim Backen Ihre Waage vermisste aber was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

@katzenfuchs:

Wann weißt Du Bescheid?


----------



## Strunz (23. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Jan und Stefan 
Habe grad gesehen das Ihr wieder eine Tour mit der Ms Bodil plant! Wünsche Euch schon mal viel Spaß und gute Fänge! Das wird sicher wieder ne richtig gute Tour.
Bin gespannt auf Eure Berichte und Fotos und nicht so viel :v
|wavey:Carsten


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...was ist denn jetzt mit katzenfuchs...????


----------



## Livio (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

so langsam wird meine Ausrüstung komplett (wenn ich so die Kataloge sehe, wann ist sie eigentlich komplett ...???), die Penn Rute ist jetzt 2,10 mtr, die Rolle 113 H ist auch da.
Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit/Zusteigemöglichkeit in Bremen-A1 oder in Hamburg. Wenn jemand also noch einen Spritzahler und Fahrer sucht, bitte melden #h


----------



## noworkteam (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

War heute auch noch mal einkaufen....muss nur noch giessen und gut ist....

@Stefa:n für Mauri habe ich Haken, da kannste auch ein halbes Schwein an die Decke hängen:q..aber die lures sind ja teuer|uhoh:...

gruß


----------



## Bootsmann HH (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Männer....

OHHH HAAA - nun ist es ja echt bald soweit! Ich muß noch tanken, meinen Seesack packen und Krischans Tigerdecke hersuchen - jetzt wird es langsam stressig!!!

Mein Schwiegervadder fährt in einer Woche für 3 Wochen nach Norge. Das Material mußte ich stellen - und "logischerweise" Ersatz für mich beschaffen. Erstens rechne ich nicht damit, daß das Gerät heile wieder nach Hamburg kommt... Zweitens befürchte ich, daß Schwiegervaddern selbst nicht den Weg zurück nach Hamburg findet.

However - habe zugeschlagen und neu aufgerüstet...

So, jetzt dem Krischan noch einige Vorfächer gebastelt - ihr habt ja mitbekommen, daß er in Sachen Knotentechnik noch etwas Nachhilfe braucht - und dann geit dat los...

Freue mich gaaaaanz dolle....

Grüße aus HH

Bootsmann


----------



## bender (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Heiliger Klabautermann!

Was war das gestern bloß für'n Abend...
Erst wurde der gloreiche HSV von ner Papierkugel aus'm Pokal befördert und dann hat mein Daumen noch bekanntschaft mit nem 0/9er Wallerhaken gemacht...

Dafür ist nu aber n neuer Satz ultrafängiger Naturködersysteme in der Box 

@Peer: Schick Dir dann ne PN mit den Fotos davon, darfst gerne nachtüddeln. Ach ja, die Multi montier ich Dir dann auch noch vor Abfahrt, 1 kg Blei rückwärts aufkurbeln wollen wir uns doch beide ersparen... 

@ Peer: Hoffe die Leoparden Decke wurde nicht mit weiter Flecken "verschönert"... Hab nachgezählt! Denk bitte auch ans Spongebob Kissen und Deine rosa Puscheldecke, nur der Ausgeschlafene fängt!

Die Team-Shirts bringen sicher auch den ein oder anderen taktischen Vorteil 

Am Wochenende gehts nochmal an die Küste ein paar Honies jagen. Dann heißt es für die Lengs, es ist angerichtet:

Hornhechtfilet an Wallerhaken mit einer Idee von Leuchtoctopuss und Knicklicht-Garnitur!

Man wat freu ich mich schon!

Grüße Christian


----------



## Bootsmann HH (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Lieber Krischan…

Man(n) muss auch mal das Zeug zum improvisieren haben! Das Köderspiel beim (rückwärts)- aufkurbeln einer Montage ist quasi nicht zu toppen. 
Auch der Drill zeigt ungeahnte Varianten… Nur der „Innovative- Angler kommt weiter!
Es kann natürlich auch an den 6 Becks-Hülsen gelegen haben, dass die Multi auf einmal verkehrt herum aufm Stock saß… Die Hülsen würden 
jedoch mehr die Vorgeschichte zur Entstehung der erwähnten Flecken erklären…
However, die Montagen schaue ich mir gern an – obwohl ich ja weiß (vom Hören und Sagen), dass Deine Fingerfertigkeit unschlagbar ist. Nach 
der Verletzung hast Du die Knoten der letzten Montagen sicherlich mit der Zunge hinbekommen…

So, jetzt wollen wir die Kollegen mal nicht vollends verwirren… Uns allen ein gutes Gelingen der Vorarbeit und bis die Tage

Bootsmann


----------



## Livio (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



bender schrieb:


> Dafür ist nu aber n neuer Satz ultrafängiger Naturködersysteme in der Box


 
Möööönsch, ihr habt schon alles fertig? Ich als Frischling bin wohl doch zu langsam bei den Montagen...

Da muss ich jetzt wohl aber mal fleissig suchen und lesen was die Montagen angeht (wenn Madam mich denn noch lässt morgen ;-)


----------



## noworkteam (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> However - habe zugeschlagen und neu aufgerüstet...


 
*neugierig* was haben wir denn jetzt schönes ???



bender schrieb:


> @Peer: Schick Dir dann ne PN mit den Fotos davon, darfst gerne nachtüddeln.
> Grüße Christian


 
Schick mir bitte auch mal, irgendwie bin ich nicht so auf dem Laufenden



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Die Hülsen würden
> jedoch mehr die Vorgeschichte zur Entstehung der erwähnten Flecken erklären…
> ...ich ja weiß (vom Hören und Sagen), dass Deine Fingerfertigkeit unschlagbar ist...
> der Verletzung hast Du die Knoten der letzten Montagen sicherlich mit der Zunge hinbekommen…


 

Ich habe glücklicherweise garnichts von Euren Darkroom-Spielen mitbekommen,..,ich werde wohl besser auch diesmal oben auf Deck nächtigen....das muss ich mir nicht geben, aber jedem das seine :q:q

Ich freu mir auch schon ein Bein ab...auch wenn ich mich fernab schon mal warm drille:vik:

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...heute in einem Monat wissen wir was erfolgreich war...:g
...die Bodil hat auch neue Wracks im Programm, im Moment kommen bei jeder Tour Leng´s um die 15 kg und Dorsch bis 20 kg auf die Planken...
...hatte mit dem Skipper ein paar e.mail´s geschrieben...
...da bleibt nur zu hoffen das das Wetter mitspielt...
...aber mehr Wind als auf der Rückfahrt der letzten Tour geht ja gar nicht#t...
...so long, angenehmes Wochenende..

@krischan: ja das Spiel war für nen HSV-Fan bestimmt sehr tragisch...aber ich als S04er habe diese Saison ja auch wenig zu lachen...

@peer: da hast du recht, es kommt immer auf die richtige Präsentation an


----------



## bender (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Männers!

@ Stefan: Alle Achtung, das sind ja mal amtliche Fangmeldungen! Macht Laune auf mehr 
Jo, die Rückfahrt war schon n guter Ritt, aber der Kutter ist schon hochseetauglich!
Wär ja auch n Jammer wenn wir eine weitere Koordinate auf der Wrackkarte geworden wären!

@ Jan: Der Darkroom wird bei dieser Tour was ganz Besonderes werden...
Hab ein paar XXL Fluo Octopusse geordert, indirekte Beleuchtung ist doch z. Zt. schwer angesagt, da wirds sicher ganz muckelig unter Deck |smlove2:

So, nu lass ich Euch mal zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit, auf die geheimen Geheimmontagen luschern...


Für mich geht's nu ab auf den Hafengeburtstag und morgen nochmal gegen die krummen Bremer!

Euch n schönes Wochenende!


----------



## noworkteam (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Respekt Christian,

da war aber einer fleissig .. sieht gut aus#6..

ich sach mal bis die Tage .....und klinke mich erst mal aus...(Urlaub:vik

@Stefan: Dir dicke Fische in Norge...Dein Glücksbringer ist auf dem Weg zu Dir , hätte ich fast vergessen..

PS. Ich denke ich werde mir auch mal einen schönen dicken Flossenträger gönnen, ich weiss nur noch nicht was es werden wird...aber sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gross muss er schon sein 

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Leute!
bin zurück aus Norge......
Nu muss ich erstmal "Nach"rüsten...
so einiges an Montagen verlustig gegangen.....
1 Rute schrotten "lassen" vom Kollegen... bei 3 Ringen die Einlagen kaputt  


Frage in die Runde:
Wieviele e-Multis sind denn dabei?
Nicht das ich allein am Kurbeln bin ... und alle warten müssen,
 dann besorg ich mir noch eine....
Wo gab es die Dinger auszuleihen?


----------



## Livio (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde:
> Wieviele e-Multis sind denn dabei?
> Nicht das ich allein am Kurbeln bin ... und alle warten müssen,
> dann besorg ich mir noch eine....
> Wo gab es die Dinger auszuleihen?


 
Moin Moin,

bin auch Kurbel-Typ, bist also nicht alleine ... Da tut man wenigstens was für seinen Bizeps , nech?


----------



## gerihecht (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> bin zurück aus Norge......
> Nu muss ich erstmal "Nach"rüsten...
> so einiges an Montagen verlustig gegangen.....
> ...


Moin aus Hamburg wir Peer, Christian und Gerhard haben auch Multirollen.Du bist nicht alleine. Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## BSZocher (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> .......,ich werde wohl besser auch diesmal oben auf Deck nächtigen....das muss ich mir nicht geben, aber jedem das seine :q:q
> .....



....dann mach ich mal die "Zimmerreservierung" auf:

Ich nehm die 1 Koje links oben wenn man reinkommt. Wie beim letzten "Ritt".
Weit entfernt vom Darkroom und nah an der "Fluchttür"


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...die 4 vorderen Kojen sind schon alle vergeben:g...
http://www.emma-line.dk/dk/

...hier könnt ihr sehen was so alles gefangen wird...
...ein wenig Dänischkenntnisse vorausgesetzt...


----------



## Bootsmann HH (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin!

... man, man, man - da hat der Krischan doch tatsächlich heimlich Fotos von meinen Montagen gemacht! Egal - Hauptsache ist was dran kommt...
Zur realistischen Simulation hinsichtlich der Eignung des Gerätes habe ich folgenden Testversuch durchgeführt:
Da wir in der Regel mit einem 2-Haken-Systemen fischen, habe ich meine Zwillinge als Dorsch - respektive Leng verkleidet.. (Testpersonen/fische waren 4 Jahre alt und 14 kg schwer). Wie wir aus der Erfahrung wissen, schwimmen die Fische im Drill nicht unbedingt in die gleiche Richtung- dieses Verhalten sollte im Hinblick auf die Auswirkung auf die Montage getestet werden. Also - ein Schokoriegel links in die Büsche geworfen und einen ca. 4 m weiter rechts. Die "Fische" hingen an einem 1,2 m langen Naturködersystem - als Gerät kamen eine Naturköderrute "71 North" von Balzer und die Penn Special Senator 113 H mit 0,25 Powerline zum Einsatz.
Ich kann Euch sagen - der Einstieg kam wie ein Hammerschlag. Ruck-Zuck waren 10 - 15 Meter von der Rolle gerissen. Die Rutenaktion war harmonisch und dennoch Konsequent. Die Montage hielt.
Leider hatte ich zu spät gemerkt, dass der Nachbar mit einsatzbereitem Telefon die Situation verfolgte. Zum Zeitpunkt der Blickaufnahme hatte ich bereits das Manöver eines simulierten Überbeißers eingeleitet (dargestellt durch unseren Kampfhund "Blümchen") - Blümchen schoss los, der Nachbar fing an aufgeregt zu telefonieren, die Testpersonen mussten durch kappen der Sehne über den Zaun gerettet werden...

Fazit: Die oben abgebildeten Montagen halten sehr gut. Bis zum 08.06.2009 sollte ich mein Gerät, welches mir vorübergehend weggenommen wurde, zurückhaben. 

Weitere - praxisnahe - Testberichte folgen...

Grüße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## KlickerHH (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Moin,

ist das Boot voll oder geht da noch was?
Müste natürlich zuerst mit dem kompletten Regierungsstab (Frau, Tochter 1 und Tochter 2) sprechen. Wäre ein passendes Geschenk zu meinem 40sten 9 Tage vorher.....

Gruss
Klicker


----------



## noworkteam (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

wie ich sehe steigt die Vorfreude immer weiter an ,.,Bootmann und seiner Entwicklungsarbeit sei Dank..

Ich freu mich auch schon , vor allem auf eine kühle Brise,..,ich schwitze mir hier ein Wolf und hat deshalb schon die erste Einladung zum Nachtangeln ausgeschlagen,...boaahh is dat heiss und schwül hier da liebe ich doch die kalte Nordsee und eine feine Brise....

Das wird ne feine tour werden ...

Gruß von Mauritius


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...hey Jan schön von Dir zu lesen...
...wie, Nachtangeln ausgeschlagen???...
...ich will Fische sehen, große Fische...

...Lass Dir das Angeln da nicht entgehen...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

wie die ersten 4 Betten vorne sind wech, ich nehme wieder gleich das erste unten links !!!

Damit ich nicht den Eimer :vso weit wech stellen muß !!!
Den ich möchte ja nicht, jemanden der dann in der Nähe steht voll :v sabbern, mann weiß ja nie wie schnell man so einen Eimer braucht.
Ich freue mich auch schon wie Bolle, habe schon alles geordert, 2 x elektro Multi, das brummt so schön #6  Beifänger ne ganze Kiste voll, Pilker und Bleie bis die Schwarte kracht, nicht so wie das letzte mal, das ich an Bord noch welche nach kaufen muß !!:vik:

Und ich hoffe ich bekomme diesmal auch was vom tollen Gullasch ab, den das letzte mal, war ja mein Appetit nicht ganz so groß :v habe aber keine Ahnung woran das wohl so lag, aber trotzdem freue ich mich wieder riesig drauf, egal wieviel Leiden :v man manchmal so erdulden muß.

Grüße alle bekannten und unbekanten Boardis, wird bestimmt wieder ne goile Tour aber hoffentlich fallen die Wellen diesmal 2cm kleiner aus !!!!!   :vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Leute,
soll ich wieder die kleine Pritsche unterm Dach nehmen???

Ist ja shit egal Hauptsache dabei sein.
Habe auch mächtig aufgerödelt an Material.Sollte jetzt etwa ein Rutenbruch ausgeschlossen sein??

Man Krischan und Peer Ihr könnt ja feine Sachen basteln.

Übrigens haue Heute für eine Woche nach Schweden zum Angeln
ab.
Schon super freu und dann noch mit dieser Truppe aufs GELBE RIFF, das ist ja wie .......... kann das garnicht in Worte fassen.

Peer ist das mit Schokoriegel der letzte Schrei???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

@klickerHH: was ist mit Dir, hast dich gar nicht mehr zurückgemeldet auf meine PN???
@katzenfuchs: erst die Leute heiß machen und dann gar nicht mehr melden, durch sowas spricht man nicht gerade eine Empfehlung für kommende Touren aus!

@all: ein Platz ist noch frei!!!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Männers...

Welche Mehrkosten würden denn entstehen, wenn wir den Kahn jetzt "dicht" machen? Weniger Leute = mehr Platz!
Was sagt die "Gemeinde" denn dazu? Bei kurzfristiger "Nichtbelegung" müssten wir doch eh noch ein Schein drauflegen - oder?!

@Schwedenfahrer: Jo, ich freue mich auch gaaaanz doll auf die Tour und Dich! Soll ich mal die Trolling - Klamotten mitnehmen? Auf dem Hinweg hätte ich noch Platz...

Grüße an Alle

Bootsmann


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Stefan, 

wie war noch maldie Adresse,wo das Boot liegt, bzw. wo wir uns alle treffen wollen.

Ja der Platz von Katzenfuß ist frei, habe ihn gestern gesprochen er bekommt keinen Urlaub, hat im Moment auch Kurzarbeit und jeder zittert um seinen Job.

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig drauf, euch wieder alle zu sehen, und fette Fische zu fangen !!!!

Gruß
Sputnik4711


----------



## gerihecht (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> 
> Welche Mehrkosten würden denn entstehen, wenn wir den Kahn jetzt "dicht" machen? Weniger Leute = mehr Platz!
> Was sagt die "Gemeinde" denn dazu? Bei kurzfristiger "Nichtbelegung" müssten wir doch eh noch ein Schein drauflegen - oder?!
> ...


 Moin aus Hamburg.
 Ich glaube Peer sein Vorschlag ist ok.Wenn wir 10 Mann sind wird es eben etwas mehr Geld aber eben auch mehr Platz und es kostet ja nicht die Welt.Ich freue mich riesig und hoffe auf gutes Wetter und euch alle wieder zu sehen.Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## BSZocher (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



gerihecht schrieb:


> ...Wenn wir 10 Mann sind wird es eben etwas mehr Geld aber eben auch mehr Platz und es kostet ja nicht die Welt.Ich freue mich riesig und hoffe auf gutes Wetter und euch alle wieder zu sehen.Gruß Gerhard.



Moin in die Runde.
Seh ich auch so.
10 Mann und gut.....
Bringt jeder noch Betrag X in Bar mit auf das Schiff...oder noch überweisen?

...so langsam stell ich mein Geraffel zusammen....
...was schleppt ihr den so an Blei mit?.....

Freu mich auch schon riesig.....


----------



## bender (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Männers!

Bin auch schwer dafür, dass wir unsere Mannschaft bei 10 Angelverrückten belassen!
Meine man hat ja nicht jedes Wochenende die Chance auf so ne Hammer-Tour, da fallen die paar Euronen extra, nicht wirklich ins Gewicht. Mehr Platz ermöglicht ein definitiv entspannteres Angeln! Hab schon alle Montagen und co. beisammen...

@ BSZocher: Hab so 10-15 Stabbleie zwischen 750-1000g für den Naturköder Tag dabei!

Man was freue ich mich schon auf Euch und die geile Tour


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

NOCH 19 Tage
und den Rest von Heute !!!! #6

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig wieder drauf, ich habe auch schon alles in trockenen Tüchern, habe mir gerade noch eine Fenwick Seahawk Pro 212 Boat 50 lbs. Pilkrute bei Ebay für kleines Geld ersteigert !!!! :vik: Die wird dann gleich mal angetestet, mal sehen was die Dorsche dazu sagen !!!!!! #6 Ich hoffe das Wetter paßt auch,dann ist doch alles perfect !!!!


Hey Stefan, wie sieht es jetzt mit futtern aus, macht das wieder der kapitän, bringt der wieder alles mit, wäre doch wieder Goil,oder soll jeder was für sich mit bringen !!!
Ich benötige noch die Adresse vom Hafen, wo das Boot liegt, oder wollen wir uns irgendwo auf der Autobahn treffen, und zusammen weiter fahren  !!??  #c

Hey Schwedenfahrer, gut das Du wieder mit kommst, da habe ich ja wieder jemanden der mir meine Fische, waidgerecht ausweidet !!!
Fand ich echt Supie das letzte mal von Dir, habe ich auch nicht vergessen, wenn ich das auch noch hätte machen müssen, wäre ich gestorben, mir ist jetzt noch ganz übel, wenn ich nachdenke, wie Übel es mir war !!!!!  :vik:  Aber nichts kann nen alten Idianer wie mich töten !!!!   #6

Und an all die anderen, ich freue mich Euch wieder alle zu sehen !!!!
Diesmal bringe ich noch nen Kumpel von mir mit, da werden wir mal die Kühlbox voll machen !!!!


----------



## noworkteam (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

moin auch aus dem indischen  ozean,

@Stefan mir ist eagl ab 10 oder 11,..,die Orga hat schliesslich Platz Wahl|supergri

18 Tage noch ....langsam wird´s spannend

PS. Noch eine Stunde hier auf Mauritius bis zur ersten Ausfahrt..irgendwie regnet das hier alllerdings ein wenig (hört sich an als ob die Insel die Dusche angemacht hat)...naja der Rum hier wird notfalls trösten

Gruss


----------



## Livio (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ist für mich kein Problem wenn wir mit 10 Leuten fahren, hab da als Neuling eh nichts zu melden (ist ja wie zu hause) 

@ BSZocher: Hab 15x Rundstahl gebastelt, je ~ 800 gr.

Bin im Augenblick dabei meine ersten Montagen zu Knoten, wußte gar nicht wie widerspenstig eine 1,0 Monofile sein kann... ich glaub das muss ich nochmal üben

Noch mal eine Frage in die Runde: Gibt es für mich eine Zusteigemöglichkeit an der A1/A7? 

Bin auf jeden Fall sowas von heiss auf Euch und freue mich die Runde kennen zu lernen. |wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Denke wir haben Mehrkosten von 30 Euro pro Nase!

@sputnik: Adresse ist Thyboron, Havnegarde!

Das mit dem Essen werde ich abchecken wenn ich aus Norwegen zurück bin, ist ja dann noch eine Woche Zeit! 

@livio: Sputnik fährt mit nem Transporter und Schwedenfahrer/ und oder BSZocher fahren bis jetzt auch alleine! Da wird sich schon ein Platz finden!

@jan: wie, ich dachte du bist in die Sonne gefahren:g??? Hoffe du hast nen schönen Fisch an die Angel bekommen...


----------



## BSZocher (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Livio schrieb:


> @ BSZocher: Hab 15x Rundstahl gebastelt, je ~ 800 gr.



Ich werd wohl Bleimäßig nochmal umstellen.... 



Livio schrieb:


> ........
> Noch mal eine Frage in die Runde: Gibt es für mich eine Zusteigemöglichkeit an der A1/A7?
> ..... |wavey:



Ich bin schon ab Samstag in DK bei Bekannten und nach der Tour bin ich wieder dort..... Geht also leider nicht.... evtl. bei der nächsten Tour...

Noch 1 Tag und die Langzeit Wettervorhersage startet...... 

Ab wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns denn am Schiff?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Denke wenn wir uns um 22.00 treffen haben wir 2- 3 Stunden um die ganzen Sachen aufzuladen...das wird reichen!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Wo wäre den genau das zusteigen Livio, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mit dem Transporter komme, mein Kumpel hat eigentlich einen Caddy, mit dem wollten wir dann kommen, den der würde auch langen, und ist vom Sprit verbrauch, auch günstiger.
Aber sag mal wo du gerne zusteigen wolltest !!!!

Gruß Sputnik4711


----------



## Livio (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Wo wäre den genau das zusteigen Livio, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mit dem Transporter komme, mein Kumpel hat eigentlich einen Caddy, mit dem wollten wir dann kommen, den der würde auch langen, und ist vom Sprit verbrauch, auch günstiger.
> Aber sag mal wo du gerne zusteigen wolltest !!!!
> 
> Gruß Sputnik4711


 

Moin nach Frankfurt,

da bin ich ganz flexibel, das kann an der A1 bei Bremen sein oder an der A7 bei Hannover/Hamburg, ganz wie es dem Abholer am besten passt. Mein Schatzi spielt sogar den Chauffeur zur Abholstelle.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Livio ich muß das mal mit meinem Fahrer klären, was er dazu meint, wenn er ja sagt würde ich sagen Abfahrt Westenholz ( 49 ) an der A27 zur A 7.

Er muß zustimmen den der Bus braucht min. 3 Liter Diesel mehr als der Caddy, oder wollen wir abwechselnd 1ner hinten sitzen ???   |kopfkrat  hehehhe |supergri

Gruß Sputnik4711


----------



## Livio (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Er muß zustimmen den der Bus braucht min. 3 Liter Diesel mehr als der Caddy, oder wollen wir abwechselnd 1ner hinten sitzen ??? |kopfkrat hehehhe |supergri
> 
> Gruß Sputnik4711


 

Da Ihr ja den Spritzuschlag für mich vorgibt könnt Ihr ja ggf. einen Mehrverbrauch mit einrechnen den ich dann trage, für mich wäre das fair und ok. 
Und ich glaube ich sitze gerne hinten denn was ich so über Eure "Darkroom" Spiele gelesen habe ... wenn das meine bessere Hälfte wüßte...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Livio, was hast du den über unsere Darkroom Spiele gutes gelesen !!


----------



## Livio (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ich habe glücklicherweise garnichts von Euren Darkroom-Spielen mitbekommen,..,ich werde wohl besser auch diesmal oben auf Deck nächtigen....das muss ich mir nicht geben, aber jedem das seine :q:q
> 
> Gruß


 
Hallo Sputnik, vielleicht muss ich auch nicht alles wisssen...|rolleyes|supergri

Auf jeden Fall glaube ich das es eine nette und lustige Veranstaltung wird. Freue mich jedenfalls riesig nette Leute aus dem AB kennen zu lernen.


----------



## gerihecht (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin aus Hamburg
Männers wie ist es eigentlich mit Köderfisch? Gibt es welchen am Bord ? Letztes mal gab es ja keinen und mit dem Fang von Köderfischen hat es ja nicht so gut geklappt.Ja ich habe mein Angelgeschirr jetzt hoffentlich beisammen und hoffe auf gutes Wetter und eine gute Tour.:vik:Gru? Gerhard.


----------



## noworkteam (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg
> Männers wie ist es eigentlich mit Köderfisch? Gibt es welchen am Bord ? Letztes mal gab es ja keinen und mit dem Fang von Köderfischen hat es ja nicht so gut geklappt.Ja ich habe mein Angelgeschirr jetzt hoffentlich beisammen und hoffe auf gutes Wetter und eine gute Tour.:vik:Gru? Gerhard.


 

Heringe solllen diesmal dabei sein,.., Wetter wird schon passen...hoffentlich ich habe hier im Urlaub eigentlich so gar kein Glück damit ....

gruß


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Noch 12 Tage

und der Rest von Heute  !!!!!    #6
Ich freue mich wie Bolle, endlich mal wieder Jagd auf die großen !!!
Heute sind meine 2 Kampfgürtel gekommen, Angeln sind fertig, habe Bleie und Pilker ne ganze Kiste, kann ich fast nicht alleine tragen !!!
Paternoster ohne Ende ( Ebay läßt grüßen ) jetzt bin ich für alles gewapnet !!!

Livio was geht , hast noch gar nicht auf meine PN geantwortet, ob der Treffpunkt für dich in Ordnung ist, oder ob Du jetzt eine andere Mitnahmequelle hast !!  ??

Grüße alle die dabei sind, und die, die diesen Threat lesen  |wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> .... habe Bleie und Pilker ne ganze Kiste, ....Paternoster ohne Ende .....



Sputniks kleiner Angelshop ist auch mit dabei....|supergri
EC-Kartenzahlung möglich?

Spaß muss sein 

Freu mich riesig auf die Tour.......


----------



## Livio (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Livio was geht , hast noch gar nicht auf meine PN geantwortet, ob der Treffpunkt für dich in Ordnung ist, oder ob Du jetzt eine andere Mitnahmequelle hast !! ??


 

Moin Sputnik,

sorry das ich noch nicht geantwortet hatte, als Gegenleistung für unsere Herren-Tour musste ich meine Madam über das verlängerte Wochenende an die Küste einladen und bin erst jetzt wieder zurück. Der Treffpunkt ist ok, alles weitere wie TN usw. dann per PN. 

Die Spannung steigt von Tag zu Tag, wobei ich denke ja immer das ich zuwenig mit habe ...|kopfkrat

Grüße auch an den Rest der Truppe !


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

[ 
Die Spannung steigt von Tag zu Tag, wobei ich denke ja immer das ich zuwenig mit habe ...|kopfkrat



Ist doch kein Problem, mußt doch nur deine EC-Karte mitbringen |supergri habe doch meinen BAuchladen dabei !!! #6 hehehehe :vik:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Livio schrieb:


> Moin Sputnik,
> 
> 
> Die Spannung steigt von Tag zu Tag, wobei ich denke ja immer das ich zuwenig mit habe ...|kopfkrat


 
Ist doch kein Problem, mußt doch nur deine EC-Karte dabei haben  #6  habe doch meinen Bauchladen dabei !! |supergri  hehehehe  :vik:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Noch 7 Tage

und der Rest von Heute, man ich bin schon ganz Hibbelig !!!!!   |wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/generator/Si...__Seegang__Bild__default,property=default.jpg

Das "Ding" auf der linken Seite macht mir etwas Sorgen.....


----------



## inrisse (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo ist die Fahrt ausgebucht oder noch ein Platz frei.

  Gruß  Ingolf


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...so wieder zurück aus Norwegen...
...war eine geile Woche...

...das Wetter ist sowas von unbeständig, da wird man vor Freitag keine ungefähre Prognose abgeben können...
...jetzt sieht es nicht gut aus...
...vorallem wegen der Mörderdrift...


----------



## BSZocher (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...
> ...jetzt sieht es nicht gut aus...
> ..



Im Moment schiebt da von Norden her ordentlich was rein.......


""""""
Vorhersagen für die Nordsee:

Mittwoch:
Nord bis Nordwest 5 bis 6, Ostteil 7, Sturmböen.

Donnerstag:
Nord bis Nordwest 4 bis 5, Nordteil um 6.

Freitag:
Nord bis Nordwest 3 bis 4, Nordteil um 5.

Sonnabend:
Nördliche Winde 3 bis 4, zeitweise umlaufend.

Sonntag:
Umlaufend 2 bis 4.



Vorhersagen für die Ostsee einschl. Skagerrak und Kattegat:

Mittwoch:Nord bis Nordwest 4 bis 6, Sturmböen.

Donnerstag:Nordwestliche Winde 5 bis 6, Nordostteil 7 bis 8, strichweise 9.

Freitag:Nordwest 4 bis 5, Nordostteil anfangs 6 bis 7.

Sonnabend:Nordwest 3 bis 4, zeitweise umlaufend.

Sonntag:Umlaufend 2 bis 4.
""""""""

...soll aber weniger werden....
...abwarten....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...DWD kannst du vergessen...
...Windfinder ist da wesentlich genauer...
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ekofisk


----------



## BSZocher (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Nun ersticke nicht noch das letzte Fünkchen Hoffnung......
Wann kommt denn das 100% GO oder NO GO ???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...Sonntagmittag um 12.00 sagt der Kaptain entgültig Bescheid...
...wenn sich die Verhältnisse extrem verschlechtern schon am Samstagabend...
...denke aber das das was wird wenn sich das Windloch nicht verschiebt...
...sonst schaukelt es auf der Rückfahrt halt wieder so schön:g...
...achja, auf Steinbeisser angeln wir nicht mehr, habe meinen Traumfisch in Norwegen gefangen...der wird schwer zu toppen sein...schaut mal unter Reiseberichte Norwegen und dann der Livebericht...


----------



## BSZocher (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...Sonntagmittag um 12.00 sagt der Kaptain entgültig Bescheid...
> ....
> ...sonst schaukelt es auf der Rückfahrt halt wieder so schön:g...
> ...



Danke für die Info.

Jau ohne Schaukeln wär ja langweilig.....



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...
> ...achja, auf Steinbeisser angeln wir nicht mehr, habe meinen Traumfisch in Norwegen gefangen...der wird schwer zu toppen sein...



...wie uneigennützig... 

Lang,Länger........LENG ist mir auch lieber #6

P.S.: Petri zum Stonie


----------



## gerihecht (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...Sonntagmittag um 12.00 sagt der Kaptain entgültig Bescheid...
> ...wenn sich die Verhältnisse extrem verschlechtern schon am Samstagabend...
> ...denke aber das das was wird wenn sich das Windloch nicht verschiebt...
> ...sonst schaukelt es auf der Rückfahrt halt wieder so schön:g...
> ...achja, auf Steinbeisser angeln wir nicht mehr, habe meinen Traumfisch in Norwegen gefangen...der wird schwer zu toppen sein...schaut mal unter Reiseberichte Norwegen und dann der Livebericht...


Hallo Stefan ein dickesssss Petri zu den Steinbeisser habe mir eben die Bilder angesehen.Ja wir sollten schon einen Versuch machen wenn der Wind es gut mit uns meint Hoffentlich bis Sonntag MfG Gerhard


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hey Ihr Angelgeilen Jungs,
habe schon meinen Gebetsteppich ausgerollt und jaule den Windgott an er möge uns allen hold sein.

Na nun bin ich aber gespannt wat der macht.

Muss schon sagen Klaaaasssse Fisch von Dir. #6

Werde jetzt jeden Tag ne Gebetsarie starten.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

So jetzt ist es schon bald soweit  !!!

Schade mitdem Wetter aber nen alten Indeaner tötet nichts so schnell, werde mir einen extra :v Eimer mit bringen,damit ich mir nach jedem Fischfang die Hände darin waschen kann !!!!  #6

Ich kann schon jede Nacht nicht mehr richtig schlafen,bin schon wieder ganz heiß,meine neuen Sachen zu testen !!!

Ich Grüße alle die dabei sind !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Meine Hand hast du auch wieder!!!:m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Meine Hand hast du auch wieder!!!:m


 


Wie um den Eimer zu ´halten damit ich nicht vorbei :voder um mir frisches Wasser zum Hände waschen zu reichen !!!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Livio (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin zusammen,

Stefan, auch von mir ein dickes Petri zum Fisch. Die Tour muss ja eine tolle Woche gewesen sein. 

Bin schon für unsere Tour ganz aufgeregt, endlich mal wieder `nen ordentlichen Knüppel in der Hand. 

Und Einkaufen gehe ich heute ein letztes mal ... |kopfkrat


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...also wenn das Wetter so bleibt werden wir ne Menge Fisch fangen...
...die Tage nach Starkwind und hohen Wellen bringen viel Nahrung in Umlauf...


----------



## BSZocher (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Livio schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und Einkaufen gehe ich heute ein letztes mal ... |kopfkrat



|bla: ja nee is klar ... 

@all: Bin hibbelig wie ein kleines Kind unterm Tannenbaum ....

P.S.: 0,7 m Wellenhöhe .... dat is ja noch nicht mal was zum Aufwärmen für uns...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Alter Schwede,
Bin hibbelig wie ein kleines Kind unterm Tannenbaum....... ich auch.

Könnte noch jemand auf dem Weg nach Dänemark auf der A7 einsammeln, wenn Interesse besteht.

Peer min Jung, bring die Trollingsachen mal mit, können ja mal ein Auge drauf werfen, wenn es Dir keine Umstände macht.

Freue mich Euch alle Gesund und Geil aufs Fischen weider zu sehen.

Lasse mir grad noch VA Gewichte  750-1000gr beim Schlosser
schneiden.

Also Jungs bald geht es los.....#6|uhoh:


----------



## willi1980 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

*WICHTIGE  INFORMATION zur **TOUR  8.6-9.6 2009*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*LEIDER KANN ICH AN DER TOUR  NICHT TEILNEHMEN WEIL ICH EINE MITTEL OHR ENTZÜNDUNG BEKOMMEN HABE; UND DIESE SEHR STARK AUSGEPRÄGT IST. MEIN ARZT RÄT MIR DIESE TOUR NICHT ZU MACHEN UM EVENT. SPÄT FOLGEN ZU VERMEIDEN.

KENNT JEMAND EINE PERSON DIE MEINEN PLATZ IN DER GRUPPE EINNEHMEN KÖNNTE, DA ICH SONST DEN VOLLEN PREIS DER REISE BEZAHLEN MUSSTE, WAS SEHR ÄRGERLICH FÜR MICH WÄRE.

ICH WÄRE AUCH BEREIT EINEN KLEINEN TEIL DES TOUR PREISES FÜR DIESE PERSON ZU ÜBERNEHMEN.

BITTE MELDET EUCH WENN IHR INTERESSE HABT UNTER meiner TELEFONNUMMER
Bücker Wilfried
017621932647 

Vielen Dank*


----------



## gerihecht (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin aus Hamburg .
Männers wenn es mit der Tour klappt wie wird es eigentlich mit der Verpflegung? Letztes mal wurde es ja vom Käptn organisiert war ja auch ok so. Ich bin schon ziemlich gespannt wie es mit dem LIEBEN WIND aussieht.Gruß Gerhard|wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



willi1980 schrieb:


> *WICHTIGE  INFORMATION zur **TOUR  8.6-9.6 2009*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *LEIDER KANN ICH AN DER TOUR  NICHT TEILNEHMEN WEIL ICH EINE MITTEL OHR ENTZÜNDUNG BEKOMMEN HABE; UND DIESE SEHR STARK AUSGEPRÄGT IST. ..
> ........*



Gute Besserung!!!!!

@gerihecht:
Essen wollte sich Jan oder Stefan drum kümmern.... 
soll aber wieder der Kapitän machen.....


----------



## Livio (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Lasse mir grad noch VA Gewichte 750-1000gr beim Schlosser
> schneiden.


 
Moin Schwedenfahrer,

hab ich auch gemacht. Benutzt Du Leuchtfarbe? Könnte ansonsten noch Selbstleuchtende Folie mitbringen, wird einfach mit der Schere zurecht geschnitten und aufgeklebt (selbstklebend)

@Willi1980
Auch von mir Gute Besserung, man sieht sich auf der nächsten Tour #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...die Wellen sind wieder höher geworden...
...hoffentlich verschiebt sich das nicht noch weiter nach hinten mit den Wellen...


----------



## BSZocher (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Wenn der Wind nicht auffrischt sollte es passen...
Kann Sputnik sich auf der Hinfahrt richtig aus:v
...und dann dicke Fische fangen....:q

Die Wellenlage hat sich wieder etwas entspannt..... :m


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin!

Bin aus Berlin zurück und freue mich auf die Tour!!! Um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken, werden wir (Krischan und ich) am Samstag noch etwas Vorfächer tüddeln...
Leider kam ich bislang nicht dazu - egal, dann vergeht die Zeit auch schneller!

@Stefan: Sonntag um 12:00 bin ich schon - auf fast halber Strecke - bei meiner Mutter. Kannst Du mich bitte (wenn es hart auf hart kommt) anrufen, damit wir nicht allein am Pier stehen?!

Danke & bis später

Peer


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Kein Thema Peer!
Wir kriegen dich schon informiert! Die Tour wird aber stattfinden! Können auch in Euro bezahlen, dann brauche ich nicht wechseln! Habe von der Bodil gerade die folgende Mail erhalten!

Ja, Das ist in Ordnung mit euro. Das ist 3300 euro. Ja, Sie können essen und trinken haben für 150,00kr für ein Tag für ein Person. Sie können im Laden Herringen vor Abfahrt kaufen. Sie können uns anrufen wenn Sie hier ist und dann Ôffnen wir den Laden.

*Sollen wir das so machen???*

Sage der guten Frau dann morgen Bescheid! Bei der Bank würde ich für 3300 Euro nur 23500 Kronen bekommen! Also sogar besser das in Euro auf dem Kutter zu bezahlen!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

300 DKK sind knapp 40 Euro! Da kann man fast besser selber einkaufen??? Mir ist das egal, aber billig ist das essen nicht oder???

Gruß


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moinsen...

Mir ist das mit dem "Essen" nicht sooo wichtig. Bin derzeit auf Diät und neben Obst, Wasser und trocken Brot geht bei mir eh nichts.
Vielleicht sollten wir aber auch an die Kollegen denken, die - um den ordnungsgemäßen Zustand des Körpers zu erhalten - etwas warmes brauchen.
Die große Mehrheit hat bei der letzten Reise ja eh alles "durch den Kopf und über Bord gehen lassen"...
Also - mir egal: Bitte nur rechtzeitig entscheiden, da ich meinen Magerquark sonst noch einkaufen muss ;-(

LG

Peer


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...dann gibt es ja auch keine Blechbrötchen für dich, waaaaasss???...


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Stefan - Du sollst den Stachel doch nicht noch tiefer bohren...

Die wissenschaftliche Herangehensweise an dieses – für mich derzeit – sehr sensiblem Thema, kann auch zu anderen Ergebnissen führen.
Leider konnte ich den Energieverbrauch bei einem Drill eines 40 kg Lengs aus 160 m Tiefe bei einer Drift von 2,5 kn nicht (er)googeln.
Aufgrund meiner langjährigen Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet des o.g. Fischfangs – kann ich jedoch sagen, dass der Kalorienverbrauch höher liegt, als bei der 
Erfüllung der ehelichen Pflichten (gemessen nach 5 Jahren) innerhalb eines gesamten Jahres.
Aus diesem Grund möchte ich behaupten, dass der Verzehr von 5 bis 7 Litern des – von Dir beschriebenen – Sportgetränks nicht weiter ins 
Gewicht (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) fallen sollte.
Fazit: Wir werden doch zu unserem gemeinsamen Beck kommen – und das ist gut so!!!

LG

Peer


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...schön schön...
...so wie es aussieht haben wir sogar Sonne, fast keinen Wind und ne Menge Fisch lt. dem Kaptain...
...ich freu mich...


----------



## bender (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Männers!

"Ja, Das ist in Ordnung mit euro..." Na wenigstens Eine, die den Euro toll findet...

"Sie können im Laden Herringen vor Abfahrt kaufen..." Wie denn nu, dachte die Köderfische sind im Fahrpreis enthalten und schon an Bord?!
Die paar Kronen/Euronen für die Heringe sind mir Lax, aber wäre ja schon nicht schlecht zu wissen, ob die nu an Bord sind, oder ob man sich selbst drum kümmern sollte.

Da gabs ja bie der letzen Tour n lüttest Missverständnis...

Joa, 40 EUR für n paar Brötchen sind schon nicht ohne, aber wenn dann noch jeder Essen + Trinken mitnehmen muss... Wo soll der Plünn bloß noch untergebracht werden?!

Für "Blechbrötchen" werd ich auf Jedn selbst sorgen, mir ist mein Augenlicht wichtig, daher verzicht ich gerne auf das Gebräu, was die lieben Wikinger da "Bier" schimpfen!

@ Peer: "Vielleicht sollten wir aber auch an die Kollegen denken, die - um den ordnungsgemäßen Zustand des Körpers zu erhalten - etwas warmes brauchen...

Na dachte es war abgemacht, dass Du für die nötige "Wärme" an Deck sorgst, nech?!

Jungs, das wird n Spaß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...also Fahrpreis liegt bei 24000 Euro ( 3300 Euro ) für beide Tage...
...1000 Kronen wollten die letztes Jahr für 200 Heringe...
...darüber kann man ja noch mal sprechen, werde die morgen mal anrufen...
...die 306 Euro waren bei einem Törn mit 11 Mann...
...es wurde ja einstimmig beschlossen nur mit 10 zu fahren, so wie es aussieht angeln wir aber nur zu 9 Mann, Willi zahlt aber trotzdem wenn sich keiner mehr findet oder kommt sogar selber mit...mal sehen wie es ihm Sonntagmorgen geht...

...lasst uns bis morgen warten und dann entscheiden wie wir es machen...


25000 Kronen / 7,27 = 3438,78 Euro / 11 = 312,6 Euro pro Person


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Jo Stefan – Du machst das schon (und schön)…

Nee – Orga ist immer nervig und Du machst das sehr gut – muss ja mal einer sagen!
Sach einfach – was jeder noch an Kohle mitzunehmen hat und dann wird das am Sonntag gut!

@Krischan: Ich kann doch schlecht die Fertigbuletten von Aldi den halben Tag in meiner Unterbüx „parken“ und 
warten, dass hier was warm wird. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir – anstelle von Vomax- Zäpfen einen Riegel von den 
guten Grillanzündern gönnen, eine Dose Sauerkraut futtern und warten was da so kommt…

Ich wette, dass haut die GPS und Funkantennen vom Aufbau wech!!!

Egal – bei dem Wetterchen können wir ja überlegen, ob wir einen „Einmalgrill“ auf dem Achterdeck platzieren. Die 
Idee auf der Fahrt noch Bleie zu gießen hatte doch schon einer – oder?!

LG

Peer


----------



## BSZocher (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin!
Punkt Fahrpreis:
Bitte die genaue Differenz nennen, die gibt es dann bar auf dem Schiff..... in EURO

Punkt Essen:
Für 40 EURO pro Nase kann man sich gut selbst verpflegen....gibt dann halt nur kalte "Küche"....
..wobei letztes Mal ich das gar nicht so schlecht fand, also rein Magenfüllungstechnisch (bei mir ging's ja nur rein |rolleyes ) und auch Gepäckschlepptechnisch gesehen.....und man bedenke:
Keine Frittenschmiede weit und breit und auch kein DriveIn 
Schließe mich der Mehrheit an....

Punkt Heringe:
Wär schon gut, wenn die auf dem Boot sind!!!!!!


----------



## bender (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Ja, da hat der Peer wohl mal Recht! Auf Stefan kann man zählen!
Daher wird ein kühles Bremer Büchsenbier für Dich gesichert...

@ Peer: Die Fertigbuletten werden ihren Zweck schon erfüllen, aber Grundgütiger, seit wann trägst Du denn Unterhosen?!
Du willst doch dieses Nichts aus Latex, nicht ernsthaft als Kleidungsstück werten...

Von Sauerkraut und co. lassen wir leiber die Fingers wech, da haben wir doch schon für genug Aufsehen gesorgt... Methanblasen, versunkenen Schiffe... Bermunda Dreiekc ist hier das Stichwort! Aber nachweisen kann uns Keiner was 

Die linksdrehenden Bakterien aus Deinem Magerquark sollten schon für genug Unheil unter Deck sorgen...


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

@ Stefan:

Heringe sind wichtig – wäre schade, wenn wir wieder die 1 m Seelachse zerschneiden müssten…

@ Krischan:

Die von Dir beschriebenen Kleidungsstücke besitze ich nicht mehr! Britta hat sie in den Trockner 
geworfen und danach kniff es doch etwas zu dolle. Meine Alternative wird aber noch nicht verraten.

@ Alle:

Mönsch – was freue ich mich. Kein Handy, kein Chef, kein Ärger – nur Ihr & Fisch..

Wie schön!!!


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

nabend, bin soeben aus mauritius wieder in good old germany eingetroffen..

muss erstmal das gepäck schleppen und dann den fred durchlesen....

isscchh bin von den letzten 17 stunden platter als nach 2 Tagen Bodil--

gruss


----------



## Sputnik4711 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Servus all, also jetzt geht es fast los, mir ist es mit dem Essen auch egal,aber 40,- € ist schon teuer, aber ich würde sagen,der Kapitän, sollte wieder die Dosen Getränke besorgen, dann haben wir das nicht zu schleppen, und er bekommt die Getränke bezahlt !!!

Jeder bringt sich was zu Essen mit Würstchen / Kartoffel-Nudelsalat ect. mich stört es nicht, 2 Tage kalt zu Essen, habe schon schlimmeres :vdurchgemacht.
Aber ich schließe mich auch der Mehrheit an,Hauptsache des Wetter is gut,und die Fische zeigen sich Beißfreudig !!!!!

Grüße alle die dabei sind !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Mensch Jungs es geht tatsächlich los???:vik:
@

Peer was muss ich da Lesen, warm machen mit der Unterhose.|uhoh:

@

Livio, will mir noch Leuchtfarbe besorgen, aber kannst mal die Folie mitbringen.

@

Stefan, mein Segen zur Orga hast du auch, egal wie.


Habe Heute schon mal die Ruten gesichtet und einige Sachen
gepackt,komme im Augenblick auch zu nichts.

Aber......mit der Anfahrt dann...... Schiff-Meer-Männers an den Ruten-Fisch-Fisch-Fisch-schmerzende Muskeln und das Grinsen in Euren Gesichtern.
Dat will ich haben.
Grüssle an alle und bis Sonntag


----------



## Bootsmann HH (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Guten Morgen…

So langsam werde ich auch nervös – zumal ich mit den Vorbereitungen 
sehr weit weg – von Zustand „fertig“ – bin!
Zum Glück kommt Krischan vorbei und knotet mit mir noch das ein oder 
andere fängige Vorfach.
Heute liegt jedoch noch etwas Arbeit auf dem Tisch – keine Lust mehr!
Also, allen einen schönen, letzten Arbeitstag

wünscht

Peer


----------



## BSZocher (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Guten Morgen…
> 
> Heute liegt jedoch noch etwas Arbeit auf dem Tisch – keine Lust mehr!
> Also, allen einen schönen, letzten Arbeitstag
> ...



Moin!
Hier liegt auch noch Arbeit  .....   ICH  WILL  NICHT  MEHRRRRR  ARBEITEN.   Zumindest Heute nicht mehr :q

Gestern dachte ich :
Noch kurz in den Angelshop und ein paar Kleinigkeiten holen...
Keine Knicklichter mehr am Lager |bigeyes
und nun muss ich heute noch Mal los.... |gr:

@noworkteam: Wenn wir keine Verpflegung nehmen, fänd ich es angenehm, wenigstens die Getränke beim Kapitän zu ordern....und die wichtige Frage:
Gibt's denn Kaffee auch wenn wir keine Verpflegung nehmen?


----------



## noworkteam (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hier liegt auch noch Arbeit ..... ICH WILL NICHT MEHRRRRR ARBEITEN. Zumindest Heute nicht mehr :q
> 
> Gestern dachte ich :
> ...


 
moin, ich habe meine ersten drei stunden arbeit nach dem Urlaub hinter mir...und will auch schon nicht mehr....

getränke etc. klärt stefan noch ab und meldet sich im fred...

ich habe noch garnix fertig,..,jedenfalls nicht für die nordsee....

ich hoffe ich habe einen überblick gegen nachmittag

gruss


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

*ESSEN UND TRINKEN MACHT JEDER SELBER!*

*Habe gerade eine e.mail nach Dänemark verschickt!*

*Ein Platz ist immer noch frei!!!!*


----------



## Livio (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> ich habe noch garnix fertig,...


 
Mahlzeit zusammen,

das tröstet mich jetzt das ich nicht alleine bin....

Dafür habe ich jetzt FEIERABEND :vik:

.... und mach mich mal gaaaaanz langsam an`s packen und überlegen was ich an Essen und Trinken für zwei Tage brauche. Bei uns gibts `nen Werksverkauf von Könecke, da kosten ~ 12 Wiener Würstchen € 1,10 !


----------



## Sputnik4711 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

und ich könnte günstig frischen Kuchen evtl mitbringen  !!
Vom Obstkuchen über Marmorkuchen, Mohn - Obst - Kuchen wenn das Geschäft ( Werksverkauf ) morgen offen hat, den da werden die frisch gemacht !!!!

Also heute noch hier Bescheid sagen, ob ich frischen Kuchen mitbringen soll, werde dann bis morgen Mittag BESCHEID geben, ob ich welchen bekommen habe, damit jeder noch ´Zeit hat sich was zu besorgen, wenn nicht !!! #c

Wichtig noch, wenn ja, wieviel Kuchen ( natürlich verschieden ) soll ich dann mit bringen !!!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Ach ja, frischen Tiramisu und so gibt es dort auch, also einfach Bescheid geben !!!!!!   #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Ich nehme Kuchen! War letztes mal ganz lecker! Einmal Mohn und einmal Obstkuchen!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

so dann mache ich es jetzt nochmal schnell,habe gerade im Internet schnell nachgeschaut, also Werksverkauf Samstags nicht !!!!

Hier der Link http://www.erlenbacher.de/index.php?inhalt=4100&lng=de

Wer Kuchen mitgebracht haben möchte, kann hier nachschauen, evtl. dort anrufen was da ist, bis 17:00 Uhr hier Posten, und dort auf den Namen Heinrich bestellen, ich hole dann jeden Kuchen ab, der bis 17:00 Uhr hier bestellt wurde  !!!!  #6

Oder sagen ich solle den mitbringen,oder ist egal welcher, das werde ich dann machen, ich kann Euch nur sagen die sind wirklich legger !!!! #6


----------



## Forellenhunter (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hi Leute, wenn ich das hier sehe, habt ihr wahrscheinlich den Papst in der Tasche.
Wünsche euch "Petri Heil"
Grüße


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...eher der hier...
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ekofisk

...sieht aber auch gut aus...


----------



## BSZocher (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Dann bring mir auch mal nen Kuchen mit.... wenn geht was Fruchtiges....
DANKE #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Ein Platz ist noch frei!

Hat noch jemand kurzfristig Intresse an der Tour teilzunehmen???

Willi fällt krankheitsbedingt leider aus...


----------



## BSZocher (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Willi fällt krankheitsbedingt leider aus...



Nochmals wünsch ich eine schnelle Genesung!!!!!!!



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Ein Platz ist noch frei!
> 
> Hat noch jemand kurzfristig Intresse an der Tour teilzunehmen???
> ...



Derjenige der Zeit hätte, ist nicht "Kutterresistent" :v


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Zäpfchen sage ich da nur oder Pflaster!


----------



## BSZocher (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Zäpfchen sage ich da nur oder Pflaster!



Für so viel Zäpfchen ist der A... zu klein
..und Pflaster..... Er würde aussehen wie TutanchAmun Die Angelnde Mumie.....
Nee der Jung sieht nur die See und will sofort kein Meer mehr.....


----------



## bender (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moinsen!

Bin grad zurück vom Kaiserlichen Proviantamt... Alles andere als Magequark, sag ich Euch...
Da wird sich mein Arzt sicherlich über die daraus resultierenden Cholesterinwerte freuen!
Aber was solls, ohne Mapf kein Dampf...
Hab noch ne Packung Kaffee für die Allgemeinheit geholt und n Püllchen Schnappes für den Käpten... Die wird Ihm aber bloß gezeigt, bekommen tut er sie erst am Ende der Tour...besser is es  Obwohl ich auch nichts gegen ne weitere Tanzeinlage von Ihm hätte 

Hab grad noch mal nen Blick auf das Gesamtpaket geworfen, oh hau ha...da ist echt gut was zusammen gekommen... Wird schon!

Hibbeligkeitsfaktor: Extrem! Ohne Baldrian wirds wohl bis zum "Leinen los!" nichts mehr mit schlafen 

I froi mi auf Euch und die Tour!


----------



## BSZocher (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



bender schrieb:


> ...
> Hab noch ne Packung Kaffee für die Allgemeinheit geholt und n Püllchen Schnappes für den Käpten... !



#6 Ne Packung Kaffee hab ich auch dabei und Zucker 



bender schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hibbeligkeitsfaktor: Extrem! Ohne Baldrian wirds wohl bis zum "Leinen los!" nichts mehr mit schlafen
> !



Ich auch Hibbel Hibbel Hibbel :q



bender schrieb:


> ...
> 
> I froi mi auf Euch und die Tour!



Kann es auch kaum abwarten die Planken unter den Füssen zu spüren....... und mit euch rumschippern da wird Fische fangen fast zur Nebensache (aber auch wirklich nur fast  )


----------



## Sputnik4711 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

So Leutz bin jetzt zurück vom Kuchen holen, habe nen leggeren Marmorkuchen geholt, zweimal Großmutters Apfelkuchen mit und ohne Streusel / 1 Mango Creme Fraiche ich denke so für zwischendurch paßt das !!!!! #6

Muß sich jetzt nur noch jemand um den Kaffee kümmern, aber den Kuchen habe ich jetzt !!!!

Sorry Stefan, der Mohn war leider ausverkauft,wollte ich auch haben, aber der Marmor schmeckt einen Tick besser, wirste schmecken, der ist wirklich was feines  !!!


----------



## BSZocher (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> ...Muß sich jetzt nur noch jemand um den Kaffee kümmern, ... !!!



ERLEDIGT   :vik:    (siehe oben) 

P.S.: Ich nehm einmal Ommas Apfelkuchen ob mit oder ohne ist egal


----------



## noworkteam (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

isscch bin noch völlig platt,..,nuckel gerade am Mauri-Rum, und lass den Tag erst mal zu Ende gehen...

ist aber schön das Ihr Euch ein Bein abfreut....|supergri.

gruss


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Fischers bei dem SEEGANG könnte man direkt ne Suppe warm machen, wenns erlaubt ist????.....oder ALDI Würstchen|kopfkrat

Kuchen hab ich Leckermaul leider verpasst,  son Shit.
Werde dann die Kuchenkrummen auflesen.
Wird aber keine Kaffeefahrt,was??:q

Mensch Krischan du kannst ja Kaufen.

Stefan bis wann müssen wir denn alle einfliegen???


----------



## BSZocher (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> ....Kuchen hab ich Leckermaul leider verpasst,  son Shit.
> Werde dann die Kuchenkrummen auflesen.



Ich hab ja einen ganzen Kuchen geordert....wird dann brüderlich geteilt wenn'st magst.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

     Noch 48 Stunden
                        oder
             2 Tage


Also Freunde des Kuchens,nur nicht Huddeln ich bin doch nicht Blond #d ich weiß doch das Schleckermäuler on Bord sind !!!! #6 und ich denke mal der Kuchen reicht so, das jeder,und ich sage jeder mal mindestens 3 Stücker hat, kommt nadürlich an, wie dicke die Stücker geschnitten werden !!!!!!!! 

Aber für Dich Schwedenfahrer fällt ein extra Digges Stück ab, da Du ja meine Dorschis das letzte mal, so schön zerlegt hast #6 den ich war ja zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen, denke aber das es dieses mal besser wird mit dem Scheiß :v das brauche ich nämlich nicht wirklich !!!!!!!!

Die Postkisten sind gepackt, der Kuchen ist frisch, der Kaffee ist besorgt, alle sind guter Dinge, fehlt nur noch ein guter Fisch !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSZocher (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> ..... fehlt nur noch ein guter Fisch !!!!!!!!!



NUR EINER????  #d

Oder meinst du bei jeder Drift pro Angler mind. 1 guter Fisch?
DANN hab ich Nichts gesagt!!! |rolleyes :q


----------



## BSZocher (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

So liebe Leute
ich bin dann mal wech Richtung DK......dort hab ich nur eingeschränkten Zugang zum i-net.
Deswegen nur sporadisch wenn überhaupt noch Meldung hier von mir.
Wir sehen uns Sonntag :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hauptsache schöner Bericht nach der Tour.....


----------



## Bootsmann HH (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moinsen…

So, bei der Windansage von „windfinder.com“ sollten wir uns Gedanken 
über den sicheren Schlaf machen.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gibt es über den Kojen Heizungsrohre. 
Ein Freund eines Bekannten hat hier bei uns mal so Plüschhandschellenteile 
vergessen… Mit denen können wir uns dann festmachen und rutschen nicht 
aus dem Bettchen…
Also, ich nehme mal einige mit – notfalls kann man ja auch die Ruten damit 
fixieren.

Egal – Wetter wird schon nicht so schlimm werden – dazu sieht die Gesamtwetterlage 
doch gut aus. Unser Kap. wird schon ein Fleckchen für uns finden!!!
Gaaaaanz sicher!

LG

Peer


----------



## Sputnik4711 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moinsen…
> 
> Egal – Wetter wird schon nicht so schlimm werden – dazu sieht die Gesamtwetterlage
> doch gut aus. Unser Kap. wird schon ein Fleckchen für uns finden!!!
> ...


 

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr habe nicht schon wieder Lust, an der Reling zu stehen :vund die Dorsche zu füttern


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...das Seewetter macht was es will...
...jeden Tag ein bißchen anders...
...können wir nur hoffen das der kurzfristige Starkwind mit hohen Wellen nicht schon eher kommt...
...der Montag sieht bis jetzt ja recht angenehm aus...


----------



## Bootsmann HH (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin!

So, Krischan hat mir geholfen, die Vorfächer zu tüddeln und die Rollen mit neuer Leine zu bestücken. Auto ist beladen und alles ist fertig für morgen - unseren großen Tag...
Die Trolling- Sachen konnte ich jetzt nicht mitnehmen - der Wagen ist wirklich voll!
Stichwort - "Voll", werde mir jetzt noch schnell 1 oder 2 Becks reintun und dann ist gut.

Wünsche Allen eine gute Anreise (und auch etwas Schlaf heute), freue mich ganz doll auf Euch!

Bis morgen

Peer


----------



## Livio (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wünsche Allen eine gute Anreise (und auch etwas Schlaf heute), freue mich ganz doll auf Euch!
> 
> ...


 
Dem ist von meiner Seite nichts mehr hin zuzufügen!

Würstchen waren aus, sitze nun mit meinem Schatz in der Küche und mache nun für uns alle ein paar Frikadellen, haben schon 20x fertig. Ach ja, Senf habe ich auch.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Anglers habe grad im Radio gehört das die A7 ab 14-17 Uhr (Stellingen) teilweise für den Autoverkehr gesperrt wird.

Grund: Riesen Biker treffen in Hamburg heute vorm.

Bei mir in Osloß/Wolfsburg ist grad sehr Bescheidenes Wetter.

Aber das soll uns nicht abhalten. #6

Livio:...habe mir Gestern noch ein paar Fertige Tretttttminen bei Lidl gekauft, aber selber gemachte sind um längen besser. 

Werde das Radio weiter abhören und nochmal bescheid geben.

Ach ja Stefan,bleibt es dabei das der Kutter um 24 Uhr Startet???#c

Grüssle und freu mir nen Ast ab.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...der Wetterbericht sieht gut aus...
...werde gegen 11.00 den Skipper anrufen und gebe dann hier Bescheid...
...bis gleich...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Und wie sieht es aus, stehe schon in den Start Löchern

Livio ich habe noch keine Mail von Dir,wie lange du von dirzumTreffpunkt brauchst,muß mir halt ne sms schicken

Stefan geb Gas, gib den Startschußich bin Heiß,der Kuchen für dich ist auch schon gepackt !!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...die Tour startet...
...der Kahn legt zwischen 00.00 und 01.00 ab...
...denke Jan und ich werden gegen 15.00 in Hamm losfahren und um 23.00 im Hafen sein...
...lt. Aussage von Per ist das Wetter sehr  schön...

...denkt bitte alle an die 24 Euro, die die Differenz zu der Anzahlung sind...
...Heringe sollen wir heute Abend im Angellagen kaufen, jeder so viele wie er will...

... *und den dänischen Angelschein nicht vergessen*...

...bis später dann...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Ok ich bin dann wech  !!!!

Wir sehen uns,ich freue mich auf alle,und fahrt vorsichtig !!!!


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Da ich gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, keine Zeit hatte mein Gerödel zuordnen, bitte ich von Sprüchen: da kommt ja ein mobiler Angelladen abzusehen....

Danke..

Bin dann nach einem Kaffee mit meiner Frau auch wech...

gruß


----------



## Strunz (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Leute
Wie war es denn?
Bin gespannt ob Ihr so gut gefangen habt wie wir beim letzten Mal. Aber wenn das Wetter passt, dann sollte das auch was werden mit dicke Fische#6
Also dann warte ich mal auf Euren Bericht
#hStrunz


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Na los Leute, wir wollen Fakten und Bilder#6#6#6 Gruß Shorty


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Doppelposting


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Sind zurück...völlig platt..

Ganz kurz: Leng-Tag war prima, der folgende Dorsch-Tag fing gut an, ließ dann konstant gen Null noch,..,bis der Kapitän doch noch seinen Joker gezogen hat.:q

Bilder kommen später, die Kamera liegt irgendwo hinter den Filets..

@Teilnehmer: Ich habe einen olivgrünen, nassen Sack mit irgend welchen "wohlriechenden" Kleidungsstücken-inside in meinen Auto gefunden....lag auf unserem Stapel und da hatte ich gedacht der Sack gehört Stefan...

Ich wurde mir gern die Entsorgungskosten sparen und das gute Stück seinem trauernden Besitzer zukommen lassen.

Bis später

Gruß


----------



## Livio (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin aus Bremen,
wollte mich mal kurz gesund zurück melden nachdem mich mein Schatz heute morgen gegen 4.30 an der A7 aufgelesen hatte. 

Als ersten gilt mein Dank den Organisatoren dieser Fahrt und dem rest der Truppe die mich sehr nett und freundlich unter Ihre "Fittiche nahmen. Es hat mir sehr großen Spass gemacht mit Euch Fischen zu dürfen und es ist wirklich Hardcorefischen. :g
Danke auch den Fahrern die mich mitnahmen. Der größe Dank gilt aber Opa`s alter Kohlefaserrute die es mir ermöglichte "meinen" Dorsch mit einer "leichtigkeit" an Bord zu befördern. Es würde mich freuen wenn ich Opa`s Rute nochmal zu so einer Reise befördern könnte.

Es grüßt seit 7.30 vom Bürostuhl 
Thomas ~ Livio


----------



## Bootsmann HH (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Jungs...

Auch die Hamburger - Jungs sind wieder im Stück angekommen. Sitze auch schon seit um 08:00 h am Schreibtisch und höre mich an, als wenn ich 3 Tage durchgesoffen hätte (dabei waren es doch nur zwei - gelle Stefan...)

Hat mir wieder super gefallen - und meinen persönlichen Rekord-Leng konnte ich auch verhaften. Super Tour & Danke an Alle!!!

Freue mich schon riesig auf die nächsten Touren - Bericht folgt...

Bis später

Bootsmann


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moin Jungs...
> 
> Auch die Hamburger - Jungs sind wieder im Stück angekommen. Sitze auch schon seit um 08:00 h am Schreibtisch und höre mich an, als wenn ich 3 Tage durchgesoffen hätte (dabei waren es doch nur zwei - gelle Stefan...)
> 
> ...


 
Moin Bootsmann,

welcher von den Schläuchen was das denn ??

Vielleicht der hier:







Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Bootsmann HH (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Jan!

Tolles Foto... und auch ein schöner Fisch! Nee, daß kannst Du jetzt echt nicht senden - könnte sofort meine Sachen packen und Richtung "MS Bodil" fahren...

Werde mal versuchen einige Bilden einzustellen. Krischan will seine Fotos auch brennen und dann können wir die gemeinsamen Bilder auf CD versenden. (wer die denn haben möchte)

Gibt es nicht auch eine Möglichkeit alle Fotos auf einer (mit Passwort) geschützten Internetseite hochzuladen und jeder von uns kann denn daran?

However - hier brennt der Busch (arbeitstechnisch)

LG

Peer


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2009)

*Nowork Teil1:   2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hier mein kleiner Bilderbericht (Teil1)


Nach der endlos erscheinenden Anreise, gepaart mit fehlender Motivation durch den erst vor 48 Stunden beendeten Sonnenurlaub, trafen Stefan und ich gegen 24:00 am Kutter an...

Einpacken, Döschen Bier, eine Runde Schlaf und los ging es am Montag Vormittag mit dem Leng-Angeln

Die Montagen wurden mit Hering als Köder bestückt, die letzten Handgriffe an der Technik getätigt, das Warten auf das erste Hupfen begann.






















Dann kamen auch schon Fische an die Oberfläche. Die Anspannung und die Anstrengung (Hallo Stefan#h) war den Teilnehmern ins Gesicht geschrieben.



Ich drille also bin ich...






Diese körperliche Hingabe wurde selbstredend mit einem Leng belohnt...

Merke kleiner Lengs können unter Umständen fliegen (lernen)..
















Weiter rechts dagegen wurde die klassische Art der Landung bevorzugt..











Livio, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Einstand,..,freut sich hier wohl schon, was da noch, vielleicht auch für Ihn, kommen könnte....oder war es doch das leichte Unwohlsein wegen der diesmal wirklich leichten Schaukelei...





Ich durfte auch meinen allerersten Leng, letztens Jahr hatte ich eine komplette Null-Nummer gefahren, verhaften,..,vergass selbstverständlich den frischen Fisch ablichten zulassen, und muss nun ein etwas "farbloses" einstellen...





Aber immernoch besser als gar kein Andenken....

Apropos stilles Nachdenken, die Pausen wurden hierfür teilweise sogar von BSZocher benutzt..







Die Hamburger Faktion am Heck des Kutter konnte ich leider bauartbedingt nicht im Bild festhalten, auffällig war jedoch,dass das hinten in Heck versteckte Hamburger Trio immer wieder mit krummen, wirklich krummen Ruten die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zog....Hier Bootsmann mit seinem Langen.






Zwischendurch immer mal wieder ein frischer Smalltalk und das sich verschlechternde Wetter....











Dann kamm der Megadrill,..,ein Mann, ein Boot, ein Meer und irgendwas gewaltiges an der Strippe, was sämtliche Mitstreiter in Erfurcht ihre Montagen einkrubeln lies...

Kamera alle Momente festhalten....











Und am Ende doch nix...Die Runde der Spekulationen ist hiermit freigegeben....

PS. Stefan hat noch am zweiten Tag sauber einen Stein ausgedrillt, ich konnte unter größter Mühe und mit sensibelen Fingerchen einen ausgewachsenen Waschmaschinen-Schlauch mein Eigen nennen...

Ende Teil1


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hier mein kleiner Bilderbericht (Teil2)

Irgendwann setzte sie ein, irgendwann musste die Truppe der freundlichen, trotzdem nicht ausartenden Begrüßung, und natürlich der tiefen Angelei ihren Tribut zollen. Da war sie nun, die unbarmherzige Müdigkeit zwischen ziwschen den Fahrten zu den Leng-Wracks....


















und auch Stefan, ab diesem Foto nur noch Pharao genannt, hatte es dahingerafft...





Das Wetter wurde wieder traumhaft schön,..und trocken.....






Sputnik tischte alsbald den Kuchen auf...






Worauf alle wieder gestärkt an die Relling stürmten, Stefan nahm auch kurzfristig meine Einladung zum Fotoschooting an, drillte schnell mal einen schönen Leng und stellte sich als Duett in Pose:











Dann durfte ich auch mal, ich suchte mir ein passendes Fotomodell, lud es auf ein Heringshappen ein, und bereitwillig kam die Schönheit mit an Bord um ein schönes Bild abzugeben...Mein persönlicher Rekord liegt nun bei 138cm und 10.8 Kilo 











:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Livio, einer unserer beiden Frischlinge, schlug dann auch noch mal zu,..,ein praller Leng-Einstand, Respekttttt Alteeer....

Er konnte scheinbar sein Glück garnicht richtig "fassen"... Du wolltest den Leng doch hoffentlich nicht erwürgen ????











Dann kam der Dorschtag, mit viel Suchen, viel Regen, viel Abrissen aber auch mit guten Dorschen....ich habe da nur noch einen Fisch fotografieren lassen...ich mit 15 Pfund....







Auch wenn ich absolut keine Lust hatte die Tour mitzumachen,..,ich seit Stunden wach bin und zumindest körperlich im Job anwesend sein muss, meine Hände aussehen als hätte ich mich aus Alcatraz eigenhändig ausgebuddelt...

Es war eine geile Tour... geile Leute, geile Fische, geile Stimmung...

Danke 

Die textlichen Ausführungen bitte übernehmen, ich habe fertig......und leg mich erstmal unter das Sauerstoffzelt...Seelachsgeschichten vom Heck, Kurrhahn und die Dorschwiese...haut mal in die Tasten wenn Ihr wieder schreiben könnt....

_PS. Rechtschreibfehler, fehlerhafte Satzstellung bitte ich bedingt durch den Schlafentzug zu entschuldigen....._
Gruß


----------



## SteinbitIII (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Na, da habt ihr ja ein paar schöne Schläuche gezogen, Petri Heil!
Wetter war ja wohl porno.....|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Super Bericht und klasse Fische!

Dickes Petri dazu!

Bei einer der nächsten Touren würd ich auch gern mitkommen!:q


----------



## shorty 38 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo, muß ne super tour gewesen sein, geile Bilder und lecker Kuchen. Gruß shorty


----------



## Bootsmann HH (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Männer!

So, jetzt will ich die Mittagspause auch schnell nutzten und einen Bericht einstellen.
Vorab: Vielen Dank – lieber Jan für die tollen Bilder und den schönen Bericht.

Die Hamburger Fraktion (Gerd, Krischan und ich) konnten es am Sonntag nicht 
lange in den Hamburger Stadtgrenzen aushalten. Rechtzeitig – sehr rechtzeitig 
ging es Richtung DK. Je weiter wir uns dem Ziel nährten, umso ruhiger 
wurde es im Auto – die Spannung stieg…

Um 16:00 h waren wir am Anleger – leider war von der MS Bodil nichts zu sehen.
Egal – Wetter war gut und wir waren da… Krischan hat noch etwas mit den 
Imbiss – Feen am Hafen geflirtet und spendierte uns echte Dänische Hot Dogs.
Nach unendlichen Stunden kamen die ersten Mistreiter an. 
Die Wiedersehensfreude war natürlich groß…

Bild 1

Schnell das Gelumpe an Bord und ab in Richtung Koje. Dank dem Raumspray von 
 Krischan (Weihnachtszauber) war der Mief verzogen und wir konnten die (vorgewärmten)
Kojen beziehen.
Sofort bemerkte ich, dass hier etwas nicht stimmt. Die maritime Datumsmessanzeige 
war defekt und stand noch auf April 09 – machte aber auch nichts…

Bild 2





Gerd war all dies egal – er wollte nur noch von großen Lengs träumen… 

Bild 3





Selbst als Krischan seinen motivierenden „Dorsch – Daibel – Tanz“ aufführte – 
war größtenteils Ruhe an Bord.


Der nächste Morgen war ein Traum – tolle Erlebnisse mit tollen Bildern. 
Ich nenne folgendes: „Delfin unter Gayflag“

Bild 5





Alle – ja, auch Stefan – haben sich in die teuersten und trendigsten Angeloutfits 
gekleidet und dann ging es auch schon los. 

Bild 6





Was soll man sagen / schreiben – die Lengfischerei war von allerfeinsten. 
Manchmal aber auch etwas anstrengend – oder Klaus?!

Bild 7





Die Ruten waren krumm und es machte wirklich Spaß, auf Wassertiefen von 
mehr als 100 m die Einschläge bis ins Handteil zu spüren.

Bild 8





Das Wetter war super und der ein oder andere Drill trieb auch schon etwas 
Schweiß auf die Stirn.

Bild 9





Nachdem Krischan neben gaffen, kehlen und lösen von Tüddel auch zum fischen 
kam lief es auch hier gut…

Bild 10






Dann gab es noch viele schöne Fische…
Meine Batterien in der Kamera waren leider alle – weitere Fotos folgen sicherlich 
Von Gerd und Kristian…








Es war wirklich wieder super – und schreit nach Fortsetzung… Vielen Dank den 
lieben Kollegen (und sicherlich auch schon Freunden) – das Ihr die Tour ermöglicht 
habt.

LG

Bootsmann


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

@an die Hamburger: Kann ich nur zurückgeben, war mal wieder geil mit Euch! In 7 Wochen sehen wir uns wieder, auf der Bodil;-))!

@all: Aufgrund der Häufigen Vertüddelungen durch gewisse Leute haben Jan und ich uns entschlossen für die nächsten Touren Bleie in 500, 750 und 1000 gr. zu giessen und dann für alle gegen ein kleines Entgelt mitzubringen...manche halten sich einfach nicht an Vorgaben, dadurch entsteht Unmut und Ärger und den kann ich und Ihr auf so einer Tour nicht gebrauchen...deswegen werde ich die Teilnehmerliste für August noch mal überdenken...und den Kahn bei 9 Leuten zu machen...

Dazu finde ich es unmöglich jemanden auf eine Tour mitzubringen, der noch nie geangelt hat...und der steht auch noch neben mir, Jackpot...man hatte ich nen Hals bei bestimmt 10 verschenkten Driften...aber aus Fehlern lernt man...sogar sehr schnell...

@livio...dich bekommen wir beim nächsten mal schon unter;-)...war nett mit Dir!

Dazu werde ich so eine Tour als Option Ende Oktober/Anfang November planen, aber dann nur als Dorschtour...für den langen Winter...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

So,auch wir sind in Frankfurt gut angekommen,waren schon um 10:00 Uhr in Frankfurt, und der Stress ging gleich weiter, erst ein paar Probleme beruflich lösen,mit Subunternehmern die keine Ahnung haben,und nur Probleme machen  !!!!

Dann Bus auspacken,alles in den Keller räumen,Fisch einschweißen und einfrieren, alles ein wenig säubern ect.

Trotzdem war es wieder mal eine Supergeile Tour,und ich habe mich sehr gefreut, Euch wieder alle zu sehen, es wieder super Spaß gemacht, und man hat auch wieder was dazu gelernt !!!!

Ich hoffe für dich Stefan, du hast es bis zum nächstenmal Überwunden das Du den Jackpott hattest, ich hatte es mir auch anders vorgestellt, er war schon paarmal mit mit am See angeln, und er wollte halt mal ein Wrackfischen zum Testen mitmachen,um zu sehen ob es ihm liegt, was soll ich dazu sagen, ich hatte ihm gesagt, was auf ihn zukommen würde, wie ich es auch dem Livio gesagt hatte, aber ich hatte nun mal die A-Karte gezogen, aber ich sagte mir ok, jeder hatte mal angefangen, und jeder hatte am Anfang bestimmt einige Vertüddelungen, war bestimmt keine Absicht von mir, aber ich kann dich beruhigen, auch ich habe gelernt, und auch ich habe einige Driften verpaßt,weil ich ja immer 2 x Tüddeln mußte, aber beim nächsten mal wird er nicht mitkommen, auch soll es mir Recht sein, wenn wir zu 9t fahren, die paar Euros mehr, sind dann auch net schlimm !

Auch werde ich den Livio dann wieder mit bringen, falls er mitkommen möchte, aber so wie ich mit ihm im Auto gesprochen hatte, denke ich schon das er wieder Lust hat.

Auch die Bericht und die Fotos sind wieder gut geworden, auch fände ich es gut, wenn einer alle Fotos zusammentragen könnte,und dann evtl. gegen einn kleines Entgeld eine CD brennt, einer der davon Ahnung hat, evtl mit Hintergrundmusik und Beschriftung im Bericht,den das wäre doch mal Goil  !!!!

Ich hoffe doch Stefan,ich darf das nächste mal wieder mitfahren, den es war von mir keine Absicht, den ich habe nicht geahnt das es so kommt, aber Meerangeln ist halt doch was anderes wie Seeangeln !!!!!  |kopfkrat

Es war trotzdem alles in allem super Geil  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noworkteam (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Na, da habt ihr ja ein paar schöne Schläuche gezogen, Petri Heil!
> Wetter war ja wohl porno.....|rolleyes


 

Nur am ersten Tag, der zweite war so nass da habe ich meine DSR nicht mehr rausgeholt, wil nicht wasserfest.

Gruss


----------



## gerihecht (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

#hMoin aus Hamburg.
Wie Peer schon berichtet hat sind wir gut in Hamburg angekommen.
Jungs es war wieder eine tolle Tour. Lengs Lengs Lengs!!! Ja Männers es war super wieder an eurer Seite zu stehen.Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour und dann holen wir uns am nächstenTag die großen Dorsche Köhler und Pollacks.
Steffan und Jan nochmals danke für eure Mühe.Das mit der Blei Gewichtsvorgabe ist ein super Idee!!!! Christian wollte auch noch einen Bericht mit Bilder schreiben. 
Gruß an alle Gerhard.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

@sputnik...hat dein Kollege am See auch mitgeangelt...oder nur zugeschaut??? Der wußte ja noch nicht mal wie man ne Angel halten muss...Gewichte hattet ihr auch nur in unzureichenden Größen...mir hat es die Tour auf jeden Fall versaut, ärgern muss ich mich auf einer von mir organisierten Tour nicht und die Leute kann ich mir auch selber aussuchen...deswegen muss ich dir leider sagen das du beim nächsten Mal nicht dabei bist...vll. auf der Dorschtour im Oktober/November, aber tiefes Wrackangeln auf Leng liegt dir einfach nicht...der Typ hat einfach nicht die Gruppe gepaßt, hat sich mit keinem unterhalten und nur in der Ecke gesessen...sowas trübt die gute Stimmung in der Truppe...nicht böse sein, aber ne Auszeit ist besser bevor mein Hals noch dicker wird...


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moin Jan!
> 
> 
> Gibt es nicht auch eine Möglichkeit alle Fotos auf einer (mit Passwort) geschützten Internetseite hochzuladen und jeder von uns kann denn daran?
> ...


 
Achtung der FTP Server ist eingerichtet, dort könnt Ihr euch mit einem FTP-Programm einlocken (z.B. Filezilla) IP, Username und Passwort auf Anfrage (PN oder Email). Meine Bilder sind schon drauf..

Dort liegen auch wieder die Bilder von der 2008-Tour entweder als Einzeldownload oder als iso-Datei zum CD brennen.

Gruß



Gruß


----------



## Sputnik4711 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Stefan,

ja mein Kollege,hat am See auch mitgeangelt, aber da gibt es keine Drift, keine Wellen, es wackelt kein Boot, und wir Angeln nicht in der Tiefe !!

Estut mir Leid das er dir die Tour versaut hat, Sorry nochmal dafür #c ich hatte nicht gewußt das es so kommen würde, aber er fährt ja auch nicht mehr mit, dashatte ich ja schon geschrieben, habe dir dazu auch noch mal eine PN geschrieben !!!

Ich finde es halt nur Schade das Du mich jetzt dafür verantwortlich machen tust, obwohl ich nix dazu kann, und mir jetzt vorwirfst,mir liegt das Tiefseefischen nicht !!! |kopfkrat
Letztes Jahr waren wir auch zusammen beim Tiefseefischen,da hast Du das nicht gesagt, und ich habe auch genügend Bleie dabei gehabt, aber ich habe bestimmt mit meinem Kollegen ca. 20 bis 25 Sück a 750 g abgerissen, da sind halt irgenwann mal die 750 Gewichte weg,da der thomas mir auch ´noch einige gegeben hatte !!!

Also es macht mich richtig traurig,das ich deswegen nicht mitfahren darf, wie gesagt es tut mir Leid, mehr wie mich dafür entschuldigen für meinen Kollegen kann ich nicht !!!

Aber vielleicht kannst Du dir ja einen Ruck geben,und ich kann doch mit dem ( Thomas ) Livio zusammen Hoch kommen.

Es war trotzdem eine schöne Tour.wie gesagt,es tut mir Leid das es so gekommen ist, und Du hast bestimmt gemerkt, das ich auch unzufrieden war, und viel mit ihm geredet habe, und ihm erklärt habe, was er machen soll bzw.muß !!!!

*Aber über Bord konnte ich ihn leider nicht werfen !!!!!!*


----------



## Lengangler (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Super Tour Jungs, schöne Fische und tolle Fotos!
Ist ja auch ein feines Angeln auf dem Kahn...

Der 138er Leng sieht fast aus wie´n Conger
Ich hatte dort mal einen, der war 13cm kürzer, dafür aber 2kg schwerer.

Wenn die ******* nicht so unsagbar teuer wäre, da kannst ja schon fast ne Woche nach Norge.
Ist halt Hardcoreangeln!!

Petri Euch!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @sputnik...hat dein Kollege am See auch mitgeangelt...oder nur zugeschaut??? Der wußte ja noch nicht mal wie man ne Angel halten muss...Gewichte hattet ihr auch nur in unzureichenden Größen...mir hat es die Tour auf jeden Fall versaut, ärgern muss ich mich auf einer von mir organisierten Tour nicht und die Leute kann ich mir auch selber aussuchen...deswegen muss ich dir leider sagen das du beim nächsten Mal nicht dabei bist...vll. auf der Dorschtour im Oktober/November, aber tiefes Wrackangeln auf Leng liegt dir einfach nicht...der Typ hat einfach nicht die Gruppe gepaßt, hat sich mit keinem unterhalten und nur in der Ecke gesessen...sowas trübt die gute Stimmung in der Truppe...nicht böse sein, aber ne Auszeit ist besser bevor mein Hals noch dicker wird...


 
harter Tobak Stefan........
@Sputnik4711: tust mir echt schon fast ein bisschen leid......


----------



## Bootsmann HH (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Dort liegen auch wieder die Bilder von der 2008-Tour entweder als Einzeldownload oder als iso-Datei zum CD brennen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Gruß



Moin!

So, meine Fotos liegen jetzt auch auf dem Server - hoffe ich!!!

By the way - was ist denn mit Klaus?! Hat jemand was von Klaus gehört? Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen?
KLAUS - sag mal was...

Bis denne

Bootsmann


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So, meine Fotos liegen jetzt auch auf dem Server - hoffe ich!!!


 
Die Bilder liegen dort, fein gemacht....

Von Klaus habe ich auch nichts gehört...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## gerihecht (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin aus Hamburg 
Ja Jan im Heck waren unsere Ruten auch krumm ,auch die Angelruten!!Ich habe meinen Persönlichen Rekord beim Leng auch gebrochen mit 1,40m kann so weitergehen.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Tour, sieben Wochen können lang sein. Gruß an alle Gerhard.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Glückwunsch Gerd!!!

Die Fotos kannte ich noch nicht - Christian kann ja alle Fotos auf Jan s Seite hochladen. (geht ganz einfach habe ich auch geschafft)...

Die ersten Fische liegen derzeit im Ofen und bruzeln in einer Zwiebel / Tomatenpaste. Habe nur den Fehler gemacht den Fischbeutel so im Kühlschrank liegen zu lassen. Nehmt den Fisch bloß aus den Tüten! Habe beim waschen der Filets bemerkt, daß ein leichter Geruch zu vernehmen war. Egal - habe die Teile schön abgewaschen und bei 40 min im 200 Grad Ofen wird wohl alles gut gehen.
Werde mal berichten - ob es einen im Sanitärbereich gefesselt hat.

LG

Bootsmann


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Juhu Ihr Angelgoilen Jungs,hier ist er der vermisste Claus!!!!

Bin auch wieder jut in meiner Bucht (Osloß) eingefahren und liege nun vor Anker.

Musste mich gleich wieder in die Arbeitsbüx stürzen und richtig
Malochen, son Shit.

Möchte mich bei allen Beteiligten nochmal für diese super Fahrt bedanken, sind ne super Truppe.  

Stefan/Jan Respekt passte wieder mal....

War schon ne Nr, der mit den SAMBALATSCHEN |uhoh: ich glaub der kam sich sehr überflüssig vor.....Neben all diesen Profis.
....... ach was solls Jungs, lass uns die Fahrt nicht kaputt schreiben.

Schade, sehr schade um Dich SPUTNIK.

Habe schon die Bilder angeschaut und könnte auch gleich wieder los mit der Truppe.

Stefan @ sollten wohl alle mal diese ROSA SAHNEHERINGTEAM SHIRT anziehen dann Kratchts auch so bei uns allen wie bei der Hamburger Gang.#hoder habt Ihr die schon schützen lassen.

 Junge war die Jolle BODIL Hecklastig|supergri

Shit muss gleich nochmal los ...... jetzt meine ich aber ARBEITEN.

Grüssle nochmal an alle, Euer CLAUS.


----------



## bender (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Männers!

Hab meine Fotos von der Tour auch hochgeladen...

Ein ganz besonderes Schmankerl ist das Foto mit Stefan, Jan und Vaddern 
Nach der Hardcore-Tour musste erstmal fein säuberlich, mit den feuchten Babypflegetüchern, mögliche unerwünschte Spuren entfernt werden...

@ Claus: Schön das Du gut angekommen bist! Hoffe schwer, das Du bei der nächsten "Abwrack-Tour" wieder dabei bist! War ganz großes Tennis!

Jo, bei der alten Bodil war das Heck echt gut frequentiert...
...und auf dem Schiff MS Bodil war auch gut was los 
Hoffe der Käpten liest nicht mit... 

Die Sahnehering sind halt n eingespieltes Team, aber gerne nehmen wir Euch in unsere Bruderschaft auf!
Da könnten sich Möchtegerns wie der "Wackelnde Mecki" oder "Die Dorschkitzler" gerne zum Nachhilfe-Unterricht anmelden 

Nen schönen Abend an Euch alle!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Da könnten sich Möchtegerns wie der "Wackelnde Mecki" oder "Die Dorschkitzler" gerne zum Nachhilfe-Unterricht anmelden 

Krischan, die vom Nachbar Schiff waren wirklich spitze.Echt super diese Kerle.

Denk bitte an Pullerliese........Hammer hart am Wind, wa??

Lach mich Schief......oder sollte man lieber Heulen......aber die sind ja immerhin Vizemeister mit Teleruten, die Bayern.#c

Jungs aus dem nahen Ausland (Bayern) bleibt locker, ist alles nur Spasss.


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



bender schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> Hab meine Fotos von der Tour auch hochgeladen...
> 
> ...


 
Super Fotos Christian,..,Dein Bericht mit den schönen Bildern drückst Du hier aber auch noch rein oder...`???

Wenn die Fotos alle zusammen sind , brenne ich uns mal was feines...|supergri

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Jungs helft mal nen Angler, wie kann ich die Bilder sehen??


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs helft mal nen Angler, wie kann ich die Bilder sehen??


 
Moin Schwedenfahrer,

Teilweise sind ja schon Bilder hier im Thread zu sehen, die meisten aber liegen auf einem ftp-Server, wo die Bilder von allen Teilnehmern hoch- und runtergeladen werden können.

Zugangsdaten auf Anfrage per PN.

Ich habe mir erlaubt Dich im August einfach mal auf die Teilnehmerliste zusetzen...das ist doch in Deinem Sinne oder ???

Bender, hau mal mit Deinem Bericht rein...

gruß


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> harter Tobak Stefan........
> @Sputnik4711: tust mir echt schon fast ein bisschen leid......


 
zur allgemeinen Aufklärung:

Diese Entscheidung hat Stefan zwar kundgetan und letztendlich getroffen, spiegelt aber nicht nur seine Meinung wider, sondern die durchgehende Meinung der Teilnehmer (bis auf wahrscheinlich eine Ausnahme).

Wenn mehrere Boardies der August-Tour mit Rückzug Ihrer Zusage drohen, wenn während der Tour Teilnehmer mit dem Angeln wegen konstantem Tüdel eine Wutpause machen, steht die Gruppe vor dem Einzelnen.

Zudem: das war nicht eine simple Wrackangelei, das war schon eine Nummer praller,..,wenn die vorgegebenen Gewichte ausgehen, sofort neue besorgen (beim Kaptiän oder wie zu spät geschehen vom anderen freundlichen Teilnehmer) und nicht mit 50% Sinkleistung querschiessen. Auf eine solche Tour eine völlig unerfahrenen Nichtangler mitzunehmen, war um es freundlich auszudrücken, nicht gerade eine Bereichung für die Tour.

Und wenn man bedenkt das jeder eine Menge Kohle für eine solche Tour auf die Planken legt, dann durch die Unfähigkeit bzw. Unkenntnis selber am Angeln gravierend behindert wird dann sollte jeder Verständnis haben, das das nicht so weitergehen konnte.

Das man sich auch anders als Newbie vorbereiten kann, zeigte Livio...

So damit sollte das Thema beklärt sein, ich bitte von irgendwelchen weiteren PN´s an die Orga diesbezüglich anzusehen.

Danke

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## bender (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Männers!

Na dann will ich auch mal...

"Abwracken" auf die skandinavische Art

Es war wieder einmal so weit, 10 Jünger der heiligen Tiefsee wollten es wissen: Stippst Du noch, oder driftest Du schon?!

Tiefsee wir kommen!

Also gings auf gen Thyboron, ganz nach dem Motto:
"Put the pedal to the matel"

Man waren wir "fickrich" auf die Tour, dicke Fische und einfach auf ne tolle Zeit mit weiteren bekloppten, der anonymen Tiefseejunkies!

So, nu kanns ja endlich los gehen!

Aber warte mal, da fehlt ja noch was ganz Entscheidenes...
Wo zum Henker ist bloß die M/S Bodil?!#c

Tolle wurst, der Dampfer kommt erst gegen 22 h zurück...

Na dann wollen wir mal die 6 h Wartezeit sinnvoll und effktiv nutzen!

Zisch, zisch, zisch... 

Was fürs/aufs Auge gabs auch noch...

Ob nu die Grazien aus der Pölserbude, "Mecki auf Racke Rachzart", die Alte mit dem jukenden Schritt, die "Lallenden Dorschkitzler", oder der Däne mit dem Säugling aufm Moped... Ja, da wurde schon einiges an Entertainment geboten und die Tour hatte noch gar nicht richtig angefangen...

Ach ja, wir wollten ja Angeln...

So, nach undenlicher Unendlichkeit waren wir komplett!

Na dann mal Gerödel an Bord, alles festtüddeln, ne große Runde blödschnacken und dann ab in die Separés...ähhh Kojen

Muckelig gemacht und dann von den ganz großen (Fischen) geträumt!

"Morning has broken"...oder auf deutsch, ich musste mal!

Also rauf an Deck...oh mein Gott, irgendwann musste es ja soweit kommen... Nachdem ich zuerst angenommen hatte, das da bei der letzten Produktion von Jägermeister, ein paar ganz spezielle "Kräuter" in den Kessel gekommen sind, beruhigte mich Peer, dass das real ist, was ich da sehen...

5 Schweinswale + unzählige Möven und das ganze unter nem doppelten Regenbogen! |bigeyes

"Fear and loathing in Las Vegas Reloaded"

Fix n paar Bilder und Videos gedreht, den Magen mit ein paar Brötchen ausgekleidet und mit ner halben Kanne Kaffee runtergespült!

Nu aber...

Gentelmans ab an die Angeln...#:

Ready, set, go!

Gleich die ersten Driften brachten wahre Tiefseemonster an Deck! Dubletten mit Lengs von 8 kg + 9 kg, kampfstarke Polaks, Lumb und wieder Lengs in rauhen Mengen...

Nach dem ersten Tag konnten wir zu dritt, über 20 Köpfe vom Zielfische Leng verbuchen!:vik:

Irgendwann geht auch der schönste Tag zu neige...
Gegen 22 h war dann erst mal Schicht!
Fische filetiern und auf Eis legen war angesagt...
Noch n lüttest "Gute Nacht" Bier und dann wieder in die Muckeligen Kojen!

Wake up little Susy...

Der zweite Tag begann eher bewölkt...aber die Fische fanden trotzdem die Pilker, Twister und Maaks! #a

Hmm...wat dat denn nu?! 3. Drift und nur vereinzelt Fisch an Deck?! So sollte es leider ein paar weiter Driften weiter gehen... Der Käpten gab alles und hat Seemeilen ohne ende gemacht! Wenns bei einem Stop nicht lief, dann gings sofort weiter... Nur leider wollten die Dorsche nicht so Recht...|kopfkrat

Der Käpten war mit der Gesamtsituation echt unzufrieden!

Was solls, nächster Stop!

Uuund... #: Na bitte, geht doch! 

Dubletten, Trieletten... Fischalarm!

Da hat aber einer den Joker gezogen #6

Schöne Fische kamen an Deck!
Das Limit wurde bloß durch die größe der Kühlboxen gesetzt...bei 3x100 Liter/Filet hat dann die Vernunft gesiegt!

Wir kommen ja wieder und das bald! 

Männers was soll ich noch sagen...war wieder mal ganz großes Tennis mit Euch!

Freu mich jetzt schon ganz, ganz dolle, auf ne gemeinsame Tour mit Euch!

Bis bald!


----------



## SteinbitIII (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> zur allgemeinen Aufklärung:
> 
> Diese Entscheidung hat Stefan zwar kundgetan und letztendlich getroffen, spiegelt aber nicht nur seine Meinung wider, sondern die durchgehende Meinung der Teilnehmer (bis auf wahrscheinlich eine Ausnahme).
> 
> ...


 
Na, zum Glück kann man sich seine Mitstreiter aussuchen


----------



## Dorschfutzi (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

*
Man könnte ja auch einen Neuling mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen und nicht gleich zur Sau machen. #d Sind halt nicht alles Profis!

Dorschfutzi

*PS. @ SteinbitIII, ende Juli mache ich mit der Bodil eine 3 Tages Tour mit.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## noworkteam (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> *Man könnte ja auch einen Neuling mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen und nicht gleich zur Sau machen. #d Sind halt nicht alles Profis!*
> 
> *Dorschfutzi*
> 
> ...


 
Punkt 1: der Neuling wurde nicht zur Sau gemacht.
Punkt 2: es wurden Tipps gegeben,
Punkt 3: einem Nichtangler die Bedienung einer Elektrorolle oder gar einer einfachen Station-Rolle auf einer 2 Tagestiefsee-Tour zuerklären, sorry da ist eine solche Tour völlig falsch...
Punkt 4: Das der Neuling hierfür keine Schuld trägt steht außer Frage, wenn jemand aber einen Nichtangler auf eine Tiefseetour mitnimmt, obliegt ihn die "Ausbildung" und das Wissen über die Handhabung der Rollen und der Ruten sollte dann schon zur Tour mitgebracht werden,..,das ist das Mindeste..

Nicht dabei gewesen, aber draufhauen, Danke für dieses objektive Statement...

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> *
> Man könnte ja auch einen Neuling mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen und nicht gleich zur Sau machen. #d Sind halt nicht alles Profis!
> 
> Dorschfutzi
> ...



Hy Anglers die nicht dabei waren.........alle an Bord der Bodil haben sich gegenseitig unterstützt und geholfen, aber die Kenntnis des Besagten nicht Anglers hätten in jedem Forellenpuff für Panikatacken gesorgt.

Ne das ging garnicht.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

*Werde nächstes Jahr mal 2 Ausfahrten für Profis und Anfänger organisieren.  *:vik:

*Ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.
Wer Interesse hat kann sich bei mir melden.

Gruß Dorschfutzi  |wavey: 
*


----------



## noworkteam (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> *Werde nächstes Jahr mal 2 Ausfahrten für Profis und Anfänger organisieren. *:vik:
> 
> *Ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.*
> *Wer Interesse hat kann sich bei mir melden.*
> ...


 
Ich würde da einen eigenen Thread aufmachen,..,das ist nun doch ein bisschen arg offtopic...

Gruß


----------



## Bootsmann HH (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> *Werde nächstes Jahr mal 2 Ausfahrten für Profis und Anfänger organisieren.  *:vik:
> 
> *Ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.
> Wer Interesse hat kann sich bei mir melden.
> ...




Dorschfutzi,

Du kannst auch für morgen einen Toilettengang organisieren – 
einen für „Groß“ und einen für „Klein“, dass interessiert hier keine Sau!!!

Es ist doch *******, wenn hier Vorfreude und Berichte mit tollen Fotos 
gepostet werden und ein „Heckenpenner“ die 10 Angelgebote neu erfinden 
möchte… Habe mich ja lange zurückgehalten – nur was soll der Mist und 
wieso in Schriftgröße „24“ und grün??? Meinst Du, dass dadurch die 
Kommentare besser werden?

However – würde fast vorschlagen, dass ein Mod. den Kram hier dicht macht.

1.	Ich kann das Gewinsel nicht mehr hören / lesen
2.	unqualifizierte Kommentarge werden im Keim erstickt

Freue mich auf die kommenden Touren mit dem Team und der Orga!!!
(und auch auf das eine oder andere neue Gesicht!!!)

Schönes WE

Bootsmann HH


----------



## gerihecht (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> *Werde nächstes Jahr mal 2 Ausfahrten für Profis und Anfänger organisieren. *:vik:
> 
> *Ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.*
> *Wer Interesse hat kann sich bei mir melden.*
> ...


 Moin aus Hamburg
 Würde gerne wissen in welcher Klasse du dann angelst? 
 Ich suche noch einen Meister. Gruß Gerhard.#c


----------



## Reisender (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Braucht man eigentlich einen Zusatzschein für das Gewässer ??


----------



## noworkteam (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Braucht man eigentlich einen Zusatzschein für das Gewässer ??


 
Gruß Dich Reisender,

Angelschein DK das war es..

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin in die Runde!
Bin nun auch wieder daheim "aufgeschlagen"

Es war mir wieder eine besondere Freude mit euch getourt zu haben!!!!!

Das Fischen am ersten Tag war einfach nur traumhaft GEIL!!!!!
Dicke, ähm nein LANGE Lengs in Stückzahlen, das für jeden was dabei war :q
Um die Hecklastigkeit des Schiffes bei der nächsten Tour auszugleichen, wird die Mittschiffs-Crew alle Register ziehen die möglich sind. Ich sag nur Discolichter für ALLE 

Die Spannungskurve des zweiten Tages war ja nicht zu überbieten......
Ein vielversprechender Start und dann.........
"Kein Fisch im Teich?" war eine Vermutung, auf Grund der anwesenden Fangtrawler um uns rum, die fast zur Gewissheit werden wollte....
Aber nur wollte....denn die "Heckfänger" riefen dann die ABWRACKPRÄMIE aus.....
..und siehe da, alle kamen sie um sich "abwracken" zu lassen. Dorsch, Leng, Seelachs und und und.....
Das Gesicht des Kapitäns war dann auch wieder sehr entspannt....

Kisten VOLL!!! war der allgemeine Tenor am Ende.

Tja und zu Ende war die Tour leider auch viel zu schnell.....

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour, denn ein wenig Dorsch würde noch in die Truhe passen #6

Danke noch Mal an die Organisatoren der Tour.
Alles TOP #6
Bis nächstes Mal |wavey:


----------



## gaar nix (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

@ all, Glückwunsch zu der Tour, tolle Fische, schöne Berichte.

Was mich aber an einigen Postings stört ist der Ton und der Umgang mit Nichtteilnehmern an der Wracktour.
Ich kenne aus eigener Erfahrung wie es ist, wenn einem durch einen oder mehreren
"Unkundigen" die Tour verhagelt wird. Aber wenn es so schlimm war wie geschildert, dann hättet ihr das doch gleich vor Ort auf dem Kutter klären können. Der, welcher den Unkundigen mitgebracht hat, hat sich mit allen Konsequenzen um den Neuling zu kümmern, auch wenn er Gefahr läuft, dann selbst nicht mehr zum angeln zu kommen. 
Dass alle anderen auch mit Rat und Tat zu Seite stehen ist eigentlich unter Anglern selbsverständlich, zumindest bei uns.
Ich weiss ja nicht, ob dies dem "Betreuer" und seinem "Unkundigen" an Bord klargemacht worden ist. Wenn nicht, dann empinde ich die Erklärung an sputnik 4711 über das Forum, er dürfe das nächste Mal nicht mitfahren, weil er den Unkundigen angeschleppt hat, als Farce, zumal er sich ja entschuldigt hat. Mehr kann er ja im Nachhinein wohl nicht mehr machen.
Sicher kann jeder SEINE Angeltouren so besetzten wie er will, kein Thema. Aber wenn einer mal einen Fehler gemacht hat und sich dafür entschuldigt kann man doch auch mal Milde walten lassen.
Dass dann andere Boardies als Heckenpenner, die die 10 Angelgebote neu erfinden wollen bezeichnet werden, nur weil sie auf dieses Thema, wie auch immer posten finde ich unterste Schublade. Von wegen Gewinsel und unqualifizierte Kommentare.
Es hat doch jeder das Recht, sich zu den Themen zu äussern, zumal wir in einem öffentlichen Forum sind, auch wenn mir dessen Meinung nicht passt.
Es wäre doch Schade, wenn sich Boardies, die zwar auch angeln können, aber wie es den Anschein hat nicht auf dem Top-Level der restlichen Tourteilnehmer sind von solchen Kommentaren abhalten lassen, auch einmal an so einer Tour teilzunehmen. 
Denn wo wollen sie es sonst lernen, als bei so einer Tour. Oder habt ihr das alles mit in die Wiege gelegt bekommen.

Grüsse gaar nix


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...krasse Worte von einem der gar nicht dabeigewesen ist...
...so eine Tour ist nicht geeignet um das Angeln zu lernen...
...dazu sind Abmachungen nicht eingehalten worden von denen du nichts weißt...
...an Bord ist darüber gesprochen worden...
....wir sind die letzten die nicht helfen, frag mal Livio, auch ein Neuling in Sachen Wrackangeln...aber wenigstens war er vorbereitet und hat die Tipps umgesetzt...
...wenn sich alle Tourteilnehmer über eine Person bei mir beschweren wird da schon etwas dran sein...


----------



## noworkteam (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



gaar nix schrieb:


> Es hat doch jeder das Recht, sich zu den Themen zu äussern, zumal wir in einem öffentlichen Forum sind, auch wenn mir dessen Meinung nicht passt.


 
Es hat auch jeder das Recht, sich weitergehende Informationen bei den Teilnehmern oder der Orga per Mail, per Pn oder sonst wie zu beschaffen, um sich einen klaren Überblick zu verschaffen...

Macht natürlich keiner, erstmal drauf....Danke für das Einschenken

Gruß


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

So jetzt habe ich aber die Faxen dicke,jetzt schreibe ich auch mal was dazu, und dann nicht mehr, Fehler bei anderen suchen ist natürlich besser, als sich an die eigene Nase zu fassen !!!!

1. War ich bemüht, ihm alles richtig beizubringen, mein Kollege war ja das erste mla bei sowas mit.

2. An welche Abmachungen habe ich mich nicht gehalten, ich habe mit den gleichen Gewichten geangelt wie Ihr, frage mal den Livio, wieviel Gewichte ich von Ihm genommen hatte !!!

3. Die Erklärung der elektro-Spule, habe ich leider auch erst am späten Samstag Abend bekommen, leider habe ich keine eigene, also konnte ich sie auch nicht früher erklären !!!
Aber nocheinmal zum wachwerden, möchte leider hier keine Namen nennen, aber diejenigen werden schon wissen wer gemeint ist !!!
Letztes Jahr im September war ich auch dabei mit der gleichen Orga, hatte da auch zum ersten mal eine Elektro-Spule dabei, und wer hat sie mir erklärt, und eingestellt, weil ich es nicht hin bekommen hatte, weil ich ja so ein Ding noch nie hatte, also da ging es mit der Erklärung, und jetzt wird so ein Faß aufgemacht !!!

4. Ich weiß nicht wie viele es diesmal bemerkt haben, aber mein Kollege,hatte von dem Schiffsjungenein paar Fische bekommen, die er geangelt hatte, weil mein Kollege halt auch ein Neuling im Wrackfischen war bzw ist. Leider hat das auch einigen Boardis anscheinend nicht gefallen, das er Fische bekommen hatte !!
Mein Kollege hatte darum nicht gebeten, das er welche bekommt, war aber von dem Schiffsjungen eine nette Geste !!!! Aber da waren doch einige, will jetzt auch keine Namen nennen, aber dann sich beschweren, ich möchte auch welche mitgefangen bekommen, ( denn meine ca. 40 Kg Filets reichen mir nicht )
Ich denke wir haben gut gefangen, und alles in allem wurden bestimmt über 300 Kg Filets zurecht geschnitten !!!
So mehr möchte ich jetzt über dieses Thema nicht schreiben !!!!

5. Als mir meine 650 g Bleie aúsgegangen sind,habe ich neue beim Kapitän geordert, und 10 neue gekauft, aber wenn Du Stefan, doch genug dabei hattest,warum wolltest du dann nco von mir, von den neuen Bleien vom Kapitän haben, also denke ich |kopfkrat Du hast bestimmt auch genug Bleie dabei gehabt !!!!

6. Ich bin mal der Meinung, das der Livio genau so oft, Vertüdelungen hatte, wie mein Kollege, aber es natürlich einfacher jemanden zu knechten der hier gar nicht im Board schreib, weil er nicht angemeldet ist !!!
Ich habe sogar, bei der großen Vertüdelung geholfen, die auseinander zu Tüddeln ( Vertüddelt waren Klaus - Livio - Arne ) wo wir mit der Schere alles rausgeschniiten hatten !!!

7. Auch Ihr beide Jan & Stefan, auch ihr wart des öfteren Vertüdelt, aber hier im Board kein Wort, ach stimmt ja, ihr seid ja Freunde, und wart auch schon des öfteren zusammen Angeln, aber deshalb seid ihr ja auch nicht Böse aufeinander, weil Ihr ja auch Freunde seid !!!!!!

8. Finde ich es, wie hier schon gesagt, Respektlos, hier ein riesen Faß aufzumachen, und noch nicht mal auf PN`s zu antworten, aber hier einen auf dicke Hose machen, wie schon gesagt die Orga war Super wie immer, ich bin garantiert auch nicht nachtragend, aber ich denke wir waren die letzten 4-5 Jahre desöfteren zusammen weg zum Wrackfischen, nie gab es Probleme, aber hier zu schreiben mir liegt das Tiefseefischen nicht, ich denke mal das ihr dads gar nicht beurteilen könnt !!!!

9. Und ich denke mal. jemand der gar keinen Angelschein besitzt, und nicht mal die Sportfischerprüfung besitzt ( Ich habe beides schon über 30 Jahre ) der sollte mal einen Gang zurück schalten, den wie schon hier geschrieben, ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, und das könnt ihr ja wohl nicht abstreiten, ich war sehr bemüht, das mein Kollege, es doch richtig macht, und am 2ten Tag, gab es ja auch fast keine Vertüddelungen !!!

10. Und wenn ich halt nicht mitkommen darf dann ist es halt so, es ist halt besser die Leute zu knechten, die gar nix dazu können, und es doch eigentlich gut gemeint haben, aber wenn einer nicht mit fahren darf, wie soll er es dann lernen bzw. anschauen können !!!

11. Hätte ich ja fast vergessen,kommen wir mal zu den Sambalatschen, keiner weiß den Grund, aber erst mal darüber babbeln !!!
Mein Kollege ist in der selben Branche selbstständig wie ich,und er mußte leider noch am Freitag Abend weg ca. 2500 Km mußte er fahren, und er kam dann erst Sonntags Morgen um 08:00 Uhr nach Hause ( Etwas übernächtigt ) um 10:00 Uhr war er dann bei mir, und durch den ganzen Stress und die Hetzerei, hatte er seine Stiefel vergessen in mein Bus zu laden, leider waren wir schon von Frankfurt 300 km weit weg, und auf dem Weg zum Livio, den er wartete ja auch schon auf uns !!!  Also was sollen wir da machen, vergessen,kann man ja mal was oder  !!??  Oder habt ihr immer an alles gedacht !!!

Aber wie gesagt,die Orga hat wie immer gestimmt,da macht der Stefan immer einen guten Job, aber mich jetzt hier gnadenlos runterzuprügeln, da fehlen mir die Worte, und wir waren bestimmt schon 5-6 mal zusammen beim Wrackfischen !!!!

Auch könnte ich noch mehr hier schreiben, aber außer dicke Luft bringt das hier garnix, und ich denke das wir zusammen über 300 Kg Fillets hatten ist gut, aber wie ich das hier dann so lese, habe dadurch einige Driften nicht mit machen können, war leider nicht immer mein Kollege dran schuld, Ihr beide habt euch auch einige male Vertüdelt, aber hier im Threat, kein einziges Wort davon,Schade eigentlich, das es so kommen muß, weil irgendwo die Toleranz, für so etwas fehlt #d

Auch gebe ich Euch da völlig Recht, anstatt 40 - 50 Kg, die Ihr zusammen bestimmt hattet,hätten es evtl. auch 100 Kg sein können, aber ich denke ca. 50 Kg zusammen ist auch ein guter Schnitt  !!!!!!!!!!!

So, und jetzt ist für mich das Thema abgeschlossen, wenn Du mich nicht mitnehmen möchtest ist das dein gutes Recht, aber ich bin trotzdem sprachlos darüber, weil du mir doch gesagt hattest, nimm dir doch eine DK - Jahreskarte,ist doch günstiger, da Du doch auch im August mitfährst, stimmt es war günstiger,ich habe die Jahreskarte, und jetzt streichst du mich, jetzt war sie natürlich teurer  

So und das war es jetzt auch, hätte man alles anders machen, können, und nicht in der öffentlichkeit breit treten,wo alle mitlesen können, und denken wir sin bescheuerte Angler !!!!

Wünsche Euch trotzdem auf Euren Nächsten Ausfahrten ohne Neulinge, trotzdem dicke Fische !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gerihecht (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



gaar nix schrieb:


> @ all, Glückwunsch zu der Tour, tolle Fische, schöne Berichte.
> 
> Was mich aber an einigen Postings stört ist der Ton und der Umgang mit Nichtteilnehmern an der Wracktour.
> Ich kenne aus eigener Erfahrung wie es ist, wenn einem durch einen oder mehreren
> ...


 Moin aus Hamburg
Nein in die Wiege habe ich das alle wirklich nicht gelegt bekommen ich war am Anfang aber sehr dankbar für jeden noch so kleinen Tipp.Ja Du hast völlig Recht das eine Anglergemeinschaft sich immer helfen sollte und gerade auf See.Wenn aber jede Hilfe und jeder Rat nicht angenommen wird und wenn derjenige der den unkundigen mitgebracht hat auch selber große Probleme mit dem praktischen Teil hat sich aber so gibt als habe er das Angeln erfunden wird es schwierig.Wie schon berichtet ist mit Livio auch ein Neuling am Board gewesen aber alle Achtung!!!!Nett sehr bemüht zu lernen und dankbar für jeden Tipp.war wirklich eine Freude ihn dabeigehabt zu haben.Zu den Posttings : Ok ein rauher Ton unter Männers ? Von einigen Boardies die nicht dabei waren  gab es ja schon vor der Tour unpassende Kommentare.Ich freue mich aber jetzt schon auf die nächste Tour mit den gleichen Freunden und hoffe auch auf einige neue Gesichter MfG Gerhard


----------



## noworkteam (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

An alle stillen und nicht stillen Mitleser:

Merke: Als Orga gibt es (fast) immer auf die Fresse...|kopfkrat

Ich denk ich brauche noch so 5 bis 10 nette Postings bis ich platze und Richtung Verwarnungshorizont auslaufe...

mann, mann, mann .....

Gruß


----------



## Palerado (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Wie wäre es wenn Ihr das einfach als PN klärt?
Obwohl...

Irgendwie finde ich es auch lustig wenn sich erwachsene Menschen so anzicken.
Also macht so weiter. Ich hoffe es kommen noch mehr solche Postings bevor der Thread dicht gemacht wird.

Daniel


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> An alle stillen und nicht stillen Mitleser:
> 
> Merke: Als Orga gibt es (fast) immer auf die Fresse...|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Wo bekommst du denn auf die F..... ??#d
Im gegenteil hier wird immer wieder gesagt das die Orga OK war !!
Selbst Sputnik4711 hat es immer wieder gesagt und beteuert.....

Und du kennst es ja auch, wenn man Wind sät, sollte man sich nicht wunder wenn es Sturm wird. #h

Hier sind Köpfe am rollen, und sowas darf und sollte nicht passieren.
So über Boarder zu schreiben, die immer bei allen Touren dabei war wenn er konnte ist für mich nicht akzeptabel.....egal was passiert ist.

Und wie du schon geschrieben hast, du kannst entscheiden wer mit auf die Tour kommt. Und wenn du keine Anfänger am Board haben möchtest, dann hättest du es vorher sagen müssen, dass Erfahrung Voraussetzung ist für diese Tour. Im nachhinein Kleinholz zu machen ist einfach.... 

Und ich finde es auch sehr Unkollegial einem hier zu Posten, dass er nächstesmal bleiben soll wo der Pfeffer wächst.

Und wenn einer in Badelatschen an Bord geht, weil er seine Stiefel vergessen hat, na dann schaut man, wie man das Mißgeschick aus der Welt räumt.

Ich muß ehrlich sagen, dass es beschämend ist, was hier geschrieben wird, und das sich auch einer der sich schon mehrmals entschuldigt hat trotzdem gezwungen fühlt sich so zu wehren.............

Und keiner wird als Profiangler geboren !!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Habt Ihr evtll. mal dran gedacht,einen Kindergarten-Trööt
aufzumachen und dort die geistigen Ergüsse abzuladen?
Langsam wird es echt peinlich.#q#q#q


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habt Ihr evtll. mal dran gedacht,einen Kindergarten-Trööt
> aufzumachen und dort die geistigen Ergüsse abzuladen?
> Langsam wird es echt peinlich.#q#q#q
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,

Du meinst ich soll einen separaten 2Tagestour-Rumpöbel-Fred aufmachen??

|kopfkrat|supergri

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> Du meinst ich soll einen separaten 2Tagestour-Rumpöbel-Fred aufmachen??
> 
> ...


 

Hei Jan,#h

glaube du hast Recht.Würde vermutlich das Niveau
 auch nicht heben.:m


----------



## bender (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Zusammen!

Wollte mal fragen, ob man bei der 2-Tagestour auch gezielt ein paar Laichdorsche fangen kann...?!:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



bender schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Wollte mal fragen, ob man bei der 2-Tagestour auch gezielt ein paar Laichdorsche fangen kann...?!:q


 



Dann wärst du bestimmt einer der schnellsten bei der
Anmeldung,oder? #q#q

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## bender (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Ja, ganz meine Sparte!
Obwohl ich ner Tour zum "Robbenkloppen" vor Neufundland, ganz sicher den Vorzug geben würde...:q

Nee, wollt bloß auch nochmal n bisschen Dünpfiff texten, steht hier ja schon ne Menge von rum!


----------



## gaar nix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

@ stefan witteborg
eigentlich finde ich meine Worte nicht sonderlich krass, ich habe nur meine Eindrücke aufgrund der vorhergehenden postings geschildert und auch relativiert (wenn nicht.....).
Beim Thema Angeln lernen habe ich mich leider undeutlich ausgedrückt, sorry. Ich meinte damit, dass auch Angler, die schon relativ gut angeln können, sich durch so eine
Tour dem Top-Level, das offenbar einige der Tourteilnehmer haben annähern könnten. 

@ noworkteam
Wie schon oben geschrieben liegt es mir fern die Orga anzumachen. Und rumgepöbelt habe ich doch wohl auch nicht. Waren nur meine persönlichen Eindrücke beim Lesen des Threads. Und so sehr interessiert mich dieser Thread nun auch nicht, dass ich Einzelheiten per PN oder mail recherchieren muss, wie gesagt alles Eindrücke eines
Aussenstehenden der nicht dabei war und keine Ahnung hat.
Aber das Fass habt ihr ja mit eueren öffentlichen Diskussionen und Schuldzuweisungen
in Thread wohl selbst aufgemacht.
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich bei meinen künftigen Kuttertouren den Erwartungen der restlichen Angler gerecht werden kann, nicht dass ich dann auch öffentlich niedergemacht werden muss.
Das wars dann mit meinen geistigen Ergüssen und Dünnpfiff zu diesem Thema.

Grüsse gaar nix


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...ich kann das alles nicht ganz nachvollziehen...
...aber ist ja auch egal, ich werde mit Sputnik telefonieren und das ganze aus der Welt schaffen...
...dafür sind wir Erwachsene Menschen...


----------



## gaar nix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

@ stefan witteborg

find ich gut so !!

Grüsse gaar nix


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...es sind halt Emotionen übergekocht weil jeder auch ne Menge Kohle für die Tour bezahlt hat...
...aber Emotionen flauen auch wieder ab und man sollte über alles reden können...
...in diesem Sinne...
...nach der Tour ist vor der Tour...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...ich habe alles mit Ralf telefonisch geklärt...
...beide Seiten haben Fehler gemacht...


----------



## Dorschfutzi (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Dorschfutzi,
> 
> Du kannst auch für morgen einen Toilettengang organisieren –
> einen für „Groß“ und einen für „Klein“, dass interessiert hier keine Sau!!!
> ...



                                 Sankt Pauli Jodler mit schlechter Rechtschreibung.


----------



## noworkteam (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Sankt Pauli Jodler mit schlechter Rechtschreibung.


 
Langsam wird es wirklich ärgerlich mit solchen Querschlägern|gr:


----------



## goeddoek (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Ham wir's denn hier nun so sachte - oder soll das bis zum Sct. Nimmerleinstag weitergehen |kopfkrat #q

Klärt das doch einfach per PN oder telefonisch. Stefan hat's doch vorgemacht, wie das geht


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Stefan das ist ein feiner Zug von Dir, die Klärung mit unseren Sputnik.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder.( Sputnik )Ganz Ehrlich.

Ist schon Erstaunlich die Entwicklung hier im Forum und wir haben noch nicht mal über Politik-Religion und Fußball gelabert.

Wir sollten uns alle an die schönen Momente unserer gemeinsamen Angeltour erinnern. Ich jedenfalls fand sie wieder mal supi.

Freue mich schon Euch Angelverrückten an der Reling stehen zu sehen, mit dem Jagdglitzern in den Augen und verkrampften Fingern um die Olle Rute.:vik::vik:


----------



## BSZocher (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin Leute!
Schön das sich der "Rauch" verzogen hat. #6

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich ein Termin im Herbst findet 

"ABWRACKEN die 2te.....dem Dorsch auf der Spur" :m #h


----------



## Gohann (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde zu gegebener Zeit gerne mal an einer Tour teilnehmen.Erfahrung vom Wrackangeln habe ich. Gerät ist auch kein Problem. Habe nur eine Frage! Welche Bleigewichte muss ich dafür gießen, welche Pilkergewichte brauche ich und wie sehen die Montagen auf Leng aus? Vielleicht kann ja einer der Teilnehmer mal ein Foto reinstellen. Habe bis jetzt im Ärmelkanal gefischt da ist der Leng eher Beifang!

Bis dann Gruß Gohann


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Schön das sich der "Rauch" verzogen hat. #6
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich ein Termin im Herbst findet
> ...



Jo Arne,ich bin dabei die Dicken Dorsche zu heben.#h#h


----------



## BSZocher (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jo Arne,ich bin dabei die Dicken Dorsche zu heben.#h#h



Ich steh dir auch beim nächsten Phantomdrill mit dem Gaff zur Seite #6

KW 39, 42 + 43 sind nicht so gut bei mir ...... aber sonst |rolleyes


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Jo Stefan, dann lass die Bodil mal im Herbst mit uns verrückten
Dorschhebern in SEE stechen.

Zum Dorsche Baggern

Krischan will noch die Robenkloppentour organisieren, man Alter
dat wird ein Spass!!!!#d#d|kopfkrat

Aloha C-D


----------



## Gohann (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo,

noch mal ich! Hat denn hier niemand Interesse an frischem Blut?
Oder bildet sich hier eine Interessengemeinschaft, die sich nicht mehr in die Karten schauen lässt? Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich trotzdem dankbar!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Reisender (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch mal ich! Hat denn hier niemand Interesse an frischem Blut?
> Oder bildet sich hier eine Interessengemeinschaft, die sich nicht mehr in die Karten schauen lässt? Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich trotzdem dankbar!
> ...



Na dann gieße dir mal genug 600-750 g Bleie...ansonsten kann es sein das du nachkaufen kannst am Bord !!#6


----------



## Gohann (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Reisender,
keine Sorge! Ich habe hier so locker 50- 70 KG Blei rumliegen!
Und wie sehen die Montagen aus?
Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## noworkteam (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch mal ich! Hat denn hier niemand Interesse an frischem Blut?
> Oder bildet sich hier eine Interessengemeinschaft, die sich nicht mehr in die Karten schauen lässt? Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich trotzdem dankbar!
> ...


 
Sorry,

aber ich muss auch mal arbeiten..

Bleie 700 / 1000 g je nach Drift.

Montage so oder auch anders...:











Zumindest muss der Herning dranbleiben ,.., und leuchten scheint auch ganz gut unten anzukommen..Dicke Vorfachschur...

Und dann runter das Gerödel.. Müsste sich von der Angelei im Kanal auf Conder nicht groß unterscheiden....

Gruß


----------



## Gohann (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Hallo Noworkteam,

damit kann ich was anfangen! Vielen Dank Gohann.


----------



## noworkteam (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Noworkteam,
> 
> damit kann ich was anfangen! Vielen Dank Gohann.


 

Muss das nicht heissen:

damit kann ich was fangen

Gruss

PS. Im August ist noch Platz zum "Ausprobieren"


----------



## Bootsmann HH (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Schön das sich der "Rauch" verzogen hat. #6
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich ein Termin im Herbst findet
> ...



Moin - die Herren...

Da Arne, Claus und auch ich für den August von der eigenen "family" gebucht sind, freue ich mich auch auf eine Herbst - Tour!!!

Wollen wir da ein neues "Thema" aufmachen? Man(n) kommt doch sonst noch ganz durcheinander...

Gerd und Christian sind da auch sicherlich dabei! Das Vorhaben "FKK- Fischen vor der Bohrinsel" müssen wir dann halt auf den Sommer 2010 schieben... (Krischan sei nicht traurig - "aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben")

Wat is mit Livio im Oktober?

Schöne Grüße

Peer


----------



## Gohann (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Muss das nicht heissen:
> 
> damit kann ich was fangen
> 
> ...



Es ist ja nett, das Du mich schon für August einladen möchtest! Ich bin gerade einen Monat von Hitra zurück und fahre im Juli noch zwei Wochen nach Frankreich. Danach ist Ebbe in der Kasse! Ich werde mich zu gegebener Zeit melden. Versprochen!
Übrigens ich fühle mich bei Bleigewichten bis 1000 gr an die Zeit zurück erinnert als wir noch mit Monofilschnur gefischt haben. Da war immer Muskelkater vorprogrammiert. Ich habe noch meine alte einteilige Ugly Stick im Keller stehen. Werde ihr mal ne neue Beringung verpassen. Die ist bestimmt nicht schlecht dafür.

Gruß Gohann


----------



## BSZocher (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Gohann schrieb:


> ...... Ich habe noch meine alte einteilige Ugly Stick im Keller stehen. Werde ihr mal ne neue Beringung verpassen. Die ist bestimmt nicht schlecht dafür.
> 
> Gruß Gohann



Mit "historischem" Gerät kennt sich unser Livio am Besten aus 

750g bis 1.000g Blei müssen schon sein.
Montagen mit so wenig Strömungswiderstand wie möglich.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

@ Gohann
Das kannste gerne Glauben, Fischen bis die Arme schmerzen.

Die Nachläufermontage von Jan gezeigt (Oben gezeigt) ist super gelaufen.

Peer, ich bin dabei beim FKK Stippen auf Dorsch oder so.#:

Alter ein Termin mit Euch Jungs im Herbst wäre Goil.

Aloha C-D


----------



## Livio (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Wat is mit Livio im Oktober?


 

Mahlzeit Männers,

Livio kann ab dem 18.10.09, davor sind in Bremen Herbstferien. 



BSZocher schrieb:


> Mit "historischem" Gerät kennt sich unser Livio am Besten aus


 
Ja Opa`s Shakespeare Tiger Rod hat sich wacker geschlagen, kein Knirschen und kein Ächzen, für den 17 Pfündigen Dorsch hat es noch gereicht.... die wartet schon auf den nächsten Einsatz


----------



## Bootsmann HH (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> @ Gohann
> Das kannste gerne Glauben, Fischen bis die Arme schmerzen.
> 
> Die Nachläufermontage von Jan gezeigt (Oben gezeigt) ist super gelaufen.
> ...




Moin Claus!

Ja, eine Tour im Oktober wäre super... Ich hoffe, daß Stefan / Jan dies bald lesen kann und eine Tour geplant wird... 
(wenn ich helfen kann - mach ich das sehr gern!)

Wenn wir dann wieder Mo. und Di. planen - kannst Du ja am Sa./So. in HH einen Zwischenstopp machen.

Freue mich und zähle die Tage...

Grüße

Peer


----------



## BSZocher (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> ..
> Ja, eine Tour im Oktober wäre super... ....



42te und 43te sind hier in NRW Ferien da geht dat nur sehr schwerlich bei mir.
41te KW wär nicht schlecht. Was sagt ihr?

Bohrinselangeln dann im Sommer 2010


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

...wer würde denn im Oktober mit zum Dorschtörn kommen???

...Termin 1: 

12.10. + 13.10.

...Termin 2:

26.10. + 27.10.


Ist immer ein Risiko weil ich ja den ganzen Kahn mieten muss!

Also sagt mal *zeitnah Bescheid* wer wann mitkommen würde!


----------



## Livio (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...wer würde denn im Oktober mit zum Dorschtörn kommen???
> 
> ...Termin 1:
> 
> ...


 
12.10 + 13.10 geht nicht

26.10 + 27.10 wäre ich dabei


----------



## Bootsmann HH (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...wer würde denn im Oktober mit zum Dorschtörn kommen???
> 
> ...Termin 1:
> 
> ...




Moin - liebe Freunde...

Mir passen beide Termine... Ich glaube aber, daß Claus - wie auch Thomas - den 26.10. und 27.10.09 favorisiert...

Mit Krischan hatte ich gestern telefoniert - grundsätzlich sind die beiden auch dabei...

Stefan
Jan
Thomas
Claus
Arne
Krischan
Gerd
Peer

... da wären wir schon 8!!!!!!!!!

Mal abwarten - wer hier noch schnell "fest" zusagt. Bootsmann bitte aber auf die Liste!!!!

Freue mich & Grüße

Peer


----------



## BSZocher (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Moin!
Dann setzt mich mal auf die Liste. :vik:

Termin 1: Passt #6
Termin 2: Passt #6 für mich der Bessere

GEILLLLLLLeee Sache das!
Hoffe wir bekommen den Kahn.
...dann sehen wir uns doch dieses Jahr noch Mal.
SUPI  SUPI  SUPI 
Da freu ich mich riesig.....


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Termin 1: Passt #6
Termin 2: Passt #6 für mich der Bessere 

gruß

jan


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Anglers und andere Geschichten Erzähler, bin ganz sicher im Herbst, am Termin 2, dabei.

Bitte mich sofort fest eintragen::::::#h

@ Peer,dein Vorschlag mit Sa/So. in HH nehme ich sehr gerne an.

@ Arne, ich seh die Bohrinsel schon von uns umrundet, gezogen von Robbenfell bezogenen Killerdorschen.
Wat das Ereignis findet erst 2010 statt????|supergri

Man freu ich mich Euch Bande (Freunde) wieder zu sehen.

Aloha C-D


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Anglers und andere Geschichten Erzähler, bin ganz sicher im Herbst, am Termin 2, dabei.
> 
> Bitte mich sofort fest eintragen::::::#h
> 
> ...


 
Bist wieder auf der Liste....


----------



## Bootsmann HH (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Guten Abend!

Es sieht ja gut aus für den Oktober 09!!!

@Claus:

Wir sollten uns - bei den Oktoberstürmen - Spanngurte mitnehmen. Werde mich dann beiderseits fixieren - damit ich Fische schlachten kann. Du bekommst eine Laufleine, um mich dann und wann gesichert mit Rauchwerk zu versorgen...

Das mit HH wäre ja super!!! Wir "killen" vor dem Kamin ein, zwei Bierchen und bereiten uns mental auf die Tour vor. Die Zwillinge werden dafür sorgen, daß wir am nächsten Tag auch rechtzeitig aufstehen.

Wenn wir von HH losdüsen, kann Livio ja eventuell zusteigen - oder?!

However - allen ein schönes WE

Grüße

Peer


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Von den  Plätzen hinten, könnt Ihr Euch aber schon mal verabschieden:q

Dat geht diesmal wirklich nicht....

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Von den  Plätzen hinten, könnt Ihr Euch aber schon mal verabschieden:q
> 
> Dat geht diesmal wirklich nicht....
> 
> Gruß



Seh ich auch so....

1. dann ham die es nicht so weit zum Filetiertisch.....:q

und

2. die schleppen nicht wieder kübelweise Fisch an mir vorbei.... |gr:


----------



## Livio (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Wenn wir von HH losdüsen, kann Livio ja eventuell zusteigen - oder?!


 
Mahlzeit zusammen,

wenn noch Platz für Opa`s Rute und mich ist, mache ich das gerne.

Und vergesst nicht was Arne schon mal sagte: 
Die Mittschiffs-Crew wird alle Register ziehen die möglich sind...:g


----------



## gerihecht (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

|kopfkrat





noworkteam schrieb:


> Von den Plätzen hinten, könnt Ihr Euch aber schon mal verabschieden:q
> 
> Dat geht diesmal wirklich nicht....
> 
> Gruß


 Moin aus Hamburg 
 |kopfkrat Ja das wird ein Problem sein !!!! Fisch gibt es nur im Heck und nur auf der einen Seite. Ok werde dem Käpten dieses mal 2 Flaschen mitnehmen dann bremst er etwas früher und wir sind wieder am Fisch.
Jungs ich kann es kaum erwarten endlich wieder an Bord zu stehen. Gruß Gerhard.#6


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Servus All,

würde auch wieder gerne im Oktober mit kommen, zum Dorschfestival, falls noch 1 Platz frei sein sollte


Gruß
Sputnik


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co." 8.6.-9.6.2009*

Nen schönen Abend aus Osloß Euch allen.

@ Gerd, ich denke Ihr fangt eure fische Überall an der Reling.#6

Hatte mich grad mit Arne an Euch rangepirscht |kopfkrat und Jetzt??

@ Jan, sollen die Plätze per Los vergeben werden????|kopfkrat

@ Arne, bin gespannt wer jetzt die Dicken Fischkübel schleppen muß.|uhoh:

Man lass die Fahrt bloß bald losgehen.

@ Peer, ne kleine Taktik Besprechung am Kamin komm sich super.

GLG Claus|supergri|supergri


----------

